# Libellen



## Digicat (23. Juli 2007)

Servus Teichfreunde

Wie ihr wißt bin ich ja erst ganz am Anfang meines Teichbau`s.

Aber ich habe schon Interessenten:

 

 

Die habe ich schon mal erwischt, aber es kreisen noch viele andere (Mosaikjungfern, Königslibellen, usw.) herum.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Tolle Fotos!
 

Sieht aus wie ein Weibchen vom kleinen Blaupfeil.

Wirklich genial.

Gruß Christine


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (25. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

ich hatte auch besuch


----------



## Digicat (25. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

Ja, unsere Libellen sind hervorragende Model`s  , die mit den Rädern unten dran, habe ich noch nicht abgelichtet  (wohne nicht in der Nähe eines Flugplatzes).

Hast aber sehr gut abgelichtet  .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

@ Christine: Danke


----------



## Christine (26. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Reinhard_NRW

Auch tolle Fotos  

Ich hoffe nur für Dich, dass die weißen nicht an Deinem Teich landen, das könnte  eventuell Probleme mit den Nachbarn geben. Die zirpen einfach zu laut.  

Liebe Grüße
Blumenelse


----------



## Inken (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Moin ihrs! 

Bei uns wurde heute bei schönstem Sonnenschein die Libellensaison eröffnet:

   

Eine Frühe Adonisjungfer.

Sie saß ganz erschöpft im Fenchel am Teichrand und ließ sich von der Linse überhaupt nicht stören, war wohl gerade auf die Welt gekrabbelt. ​


----------



## Digicat (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Inken

Schön hast die Libelle eingefangen 

Bei uns ist weit und breit noch keine zu entdecken


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

tolle Fotos , Helmut, mir gefällt das zweite am Besten


----------



## Conny (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Inken,

 sehr schöne Libellen-Bilder! Es lohnt sich doch: Üben, üben, üben so wie andere auch


----------



## Inken (3. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

 Danke!! 

Üben, üben, üben, genau. Ich werd' noch üben müssen, wie man es hinbekommt, dass Kopf *und* Hinterteil scharf werden...  Wobei mit meiner kleinen Powershot wohl auch nicht alles möglich ist..


----------



## Conny (4. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Inken,

das ganze Insekt scharf zu bekommen, geht mit deiner kleinen besser als mit einer Vollformat-Kamera.
Du musst darauf achten, dass der Körper parallel zur Kamera ist. Dann klappt es!


----------



## hoboo34 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



> Du musst darauf achten, dass der Körper parallel zur Kamera ist.



..der der Libelle oder der des Fotografen ?  

*duckundwech*


----------



## Inken (4. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke für den Tipp, Conny!  Ich werde es bei nächster Gelegenheit beachten!

@ Frank: Meine Körperhaltung beim Fotografieren behalte ich hier besser mal für mich..


----------



## Casybay (8. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
die Adonislibellen sind mächtig am "schlüpfen"


----------



## Buffo Buffo (9. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo, 
heute habe ich die erste Libelle beim Schlüpfen erwischt,
ich vermute:  __ Vierflecklibelle


----------



## danyvet (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo!
Bei mir sind auch schon die ersten Hubschrauber geschlüpft. Vorige Woche die ersten Vierflecks und heute das erste Plattbäuchlein 
Und die nächsten Plattbäuche haben heute auch schon wieder Babies gemacht 
Das war echt irre, Herr und Frau __ Plattbauch machen ein Rad in der Luft, trennen sich nach ein paar Sekunden, sie laicht ab und er passt auf wie ein Haftlmacher, dass sie auch ja nix falsch macht ;-) Dann ist er auf der Spitze eines Bambusstabes gesessen und hat sein Revier bewacht. Und es erfolgreich gegen einen __ Vierfleck und einen weiteren Plattbauchmann verteidigt! Das war echt ein Spektakel, kann ich euch sagen. Hier ein paar Bildchens:
Das Plattbauch-Luftrad (ich weiß, extrem unscharf, aber ich bin froh, dass ich sie überhaupt drauf hab, die sind sowas von sauschnell!!!)
 

Hier der Wächter des Teichs  

und hier eines der vielen Adonislibellenpärchen, die sich ebenfalls heut ein Stelldichein gegeben haben
 

und zu guter letzt das frisch geschlüfte Plattbauchmäderl  

und wenn ich euch jetzt erzähle, dass ich, als es gaaanz gaanz dicke schwere Tropfen geschüttet hat, mich mit einem Regenschirm schützend über sie gestellt hab (die dumme hängt immer noch am __ Wollgras, obwohl es noch immer regnet, ist den ganzen Tag noch nicht weggeflogen), dann hält ihr mich wahrscheinlich fü komplett hinüber 
aber ich hatte einfach Angst, die schweren Tropfen würden sie von Halm schwappen


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Sehr schön Dany 

Ach, da weine ich ein bisserl meinem Ex-Schwimmteich nach 

Hier in Grünbach ist noch keine einzige Libelle zu sehen


----------



## danyvet (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Jössas, Helmut, bist du schnell mit antworten ;-)
da hast du ja nur meinen halben Beitrag gesehen, denn du hast geantwortet, während ich noch meinen Beitrag editiert hab, weil ich das letzte Bild vergessen hab


----------



## Casybay (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Dany, willkommen im Club, von Deiner Sorte gibt´s glaubig Einige hier im Forum:crazy
Also, Du bist ganz NORMAL


----------



## klaus e (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ Helmut: Ich weine mit dir ... aber nicht wegen deinem Schwimmteich, sondern weil hier bei uns noch nix von Libellen und Konsorten zu sehen ist.
Und wie jedesmal bei solchen Threats keimt in mir die Frage auf:
Können ein paar Höhenmeter wirklich solche zeitlichen Unterschiede in der Entwicklung von Fauna und Flora bewirken?
Sobald der erste Bio-Heli hier seine Runden dreht, werd ich mal ein Foto einstellen - aber das kann dauern


----------



## danyvet (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ja, Carmen, von dir weiß ich schon, dass du auch stundenlang die Fadenalgen zerpflückst, um hunderte __ Eintagsfliegen zu retten


----------



## Casybay (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich liebe dieses Forum, meinem Mann kann ich sowas nämlich nicht erklären, er befürchtet täglich, dass ich in den Teich falle (man beachte die Größe), und nicht mehr raus komme


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ach Dany ... das nenne ich mal vorbildhaft verhalten  ... und auch ich habe so manche Libelle versucht vor dem Regen zu schützen ... habe einen Sonnenschirm aufgestellt 

Ja, solche Themen können mich fast zu einem Weltmeister im Tippen machen 

Vorallem wegen dem Tierschutz ... 

@ Klaus: ich denke durch die Höhenmeter unterschied ist die Temperatur doch um einiges tiefer ... 
Wir haben im Schnitt um 5°C kältere Temps. als zum Beispiel in Wien ...

Grünbach, mein Domizil, liegt auf exakt 700m ... Wien auf 151m ... Leobersdorf, mein früher Wohnsitz mit Schwimmteich auf 267m

Bei uns fängt jetzt gerade der __ Goldregen zu blühen an und der __ Flieder blüht gerade. In Wien ist der Flieder schon verblüht.


----------



## Dawn (13. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Stimmt nicht, hier in Wien auf 251m (auch in Wien kann man bergig wohnen  ) fängt auch grad erst der __ Flieder zu blühen an, der Palibin-Flieder 
Aber soviele Libellen wir in den letzten Jahren hier hatten, jaja, auch ohne Lacke, heuer hab ich hier auch noch keine gesehen....


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Irene

Unser Palibin-__ Flieder setzt gerade erst Knospen (Rispen) an ... naja, man kann schon a bisserl was erkennen ... aber blühen tut er noch net ....


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Liebe Libellenfreunde,

Fräulein __ Plattbauch (die, die am Donnerstag geschlüpft ist, die ich mit Regenschirm geschützt hab) sitzt immer noch am __ Wollgras. Ist bisher nicht geflogen. Wahrscheinlich ist es zu kalt. Ich hoffe, sie fliegt heut weg, weil für abends bzw. morgen ist bei uns Sturm mit Böen bis zu 100km/h angesagt. Da landet sie sicher im Wasser, wenn sie dann noch dort sitzt :-(
Tot ist sie nicht, denn ich hab sie ganz leicht mit einem Steckerl angestupst und sie hat sich bewegt.


----------



## paper (15. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Die Hufeisen--Azurjungfer ist bei uns  geschlüpft!


----------



## Dawn (15. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich hab vorhin im beginnenden Sturm die erste Libelle des Jahres gesehen! Aber die war so schnell wieder weggeweht, dass ein Fotoapparat keine Chance gehabt hätte.......


----------



## Skopp1 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Habe auch unsere erste Libelle fotografiert. Habe allerdings keine Ahnung welche das sein könnte.

Herzliche Grüße

Sanne


----------



## Skopp1 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hab grad gesehen daß da ein Datum auf dem Bild steht, das stimmt allerdings nicht. Ist der Foto meiner Tochter, weiß nicht wie manns ändert. Habe das Bild anfang der Wo gemacht.

Herzlichst

Sanne


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Sanne, 

da würd ich doch mal spontan __ Vierfleck sagen. Sehr gut getroffen. Darf ich das Foto fürs Lexikon haben?


----------



## Skopp1 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Na klar kannst du das Foto haben.

Grüße aus dem immer noch kalten U-franken


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

Nachtrag .....


			
				Irene schrieb:
			
		

> fängt auch grad erst der __ Flieder zu blühen an, der Palibin-Flieder





			
				Helmut schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Palibin-Flieder setzt gerade erst Knospen (Rispen) an ... naja, man kann schon a bisserl was erkennen ... aber blühen tut er noch net ....


Hier die Bilder dazu ...


----------



## Dawn (15. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ Helmut: schade, dass es hier grad schüttet, sonst hätt ich schnell noch für dich ein Foto von unserem Monster gemacht  Ich schätz mal, der ist 1,5 Meter breit und ebenso hoch, wenn nicht mehr.......
Aber irgendwie blüht er heuer gar nicht schön, die Blüten werden jetzt schon bräunlich.... Naja, ich tät auch bei *diesem* Wetter verweigern!


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Fräulein __ Plattbauch (ihr wisst schon, die am Donnerstag geschlüpft ist..) sitzt immer noch an ihrem Schlupfhalm. Sie bewegt sich ab und zu ein paar mm, aber geflogen ist sie immer noch nicht. Dem Sturm, der zum Glück (bis jetzt!) nicht so arg ist, wie er vorhergesagt wurde, hält sie (noch) stand. Wie lange hält sie es denn noch aus ohne zu fressen? Das Wetter soll sich ja in den nächsten Tagen nicht bessern


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi  Dany,

versuch doch mal, ihr eine Fliege oder sowas unterzujubeln.


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich hab mir ja eigentlich vorgenommen, nicht mehr einzugreifen, wenn derartige Libellenprobleme auftauchen, nachdem ich mal einer aufhelfen wollt, die während des Schlupfes abgestürzt ist und dabei die Flügel ein bissl verwurschtelt hatte. Durch meine Hilfe ist sie erst recht nochmal abgestürzt und zwar so, dass ihre Flügel nun komplett verknittert waren. Vielleicht hätte sie vorher auch keine Chance gehabt, aber ich hab mir damals Vorwürfe gemacht.
Außerdem ist soooo schlechtes Wetter, dass ich nicht mal __ Fliegen finden würde... Es nieselt zwar im Moment nur, aber es hat gerade mal 11 °C und der Wind bläst sehr böig... Ich denke, sie kann sich halten, aber wird sie verhungern? Und wenn ja, kann ich eigentlich auch nix machen :-( wollts bloß mal loswerden hier *seufz* 
Aber danke, für deinen Versuch, mir helfen zu wollen 
Ich werde weiter berichten...


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

rh Dany

 - wie wäre es, wenn Du ein bisschen mehr fotografierst


----------



## Casybay (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,
hab mal eine Libelle in unsere Thuya Hecke gesetzt, das sie weg vom Wasser kommt und in der Hoffnung sie könnte sich eine Spinne schnappen , die immer zahlreich in der Hecke vertreten sind. Hab sie dann irgentwann auch nicht mehr gesehen.Keine Ahnung wie´s weiter ihr erging, hauptsache , sie fiel nicht in den Teich!
Viel Glück mit Miss __ Plattbauch.


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

hmm...ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich es anstellen soll, sie aus ihrem klammergriff vom halm zu befreien, und dass der wind sie mir dann nicht davonbläst...

HAA!!! Ich ha grad eine Idee!!!! Ich werd den Halm, an dem sie sich festhält, einfach abschneiden und sie samt Halm in eine geschützte Ecke transportieren!!!
Danke, Carmen!!!!


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

So, erledigt! Hoffe, sie schafft es. Sie sieht schon irgendwie vertrocknet aus, bewegt sich aber. Vielleicht krabbelt ihr ja jetzt irgendein Insekt vor die Fangmaske :? Warum bin ich bloß nicht früher auf diese Idee gekommen?!


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> rh Dany
> 
> - wie wäre es, wenn Du ein bisschen mehr fotografierst



Ach, Christine! Da bräucht ich bei dem Wetter ein Unterwasserkamera 
Außerdem würdet ihr auf dem Foto auch nicht mehr sehen als auf dem, das ich von Miss __ Plattbauch schon hier reingestellt hab. Man kann ja nicht sehen, ob sie Hunger hat ;-)


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Aber ein Foto von einer klitschnassen Dany, die versucht einen Grashalm in einer geschützten Ecke zu plazieren wäre doch sensationell


----------



## Casybay (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Christine,
ich glaube diese Fotos sollten dann die dazugehörenden Partner von einem machen


----------



## danyvet (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

mit dem kann ich leider (oder gottseidank?) nicht aufwarten. und mein hund hat noch nicht gelernt, die cam zu bedienen


----------



## heiko-rech (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

heute habe ich die erste Libelle für dieses Jahr am Teich gesehen. Sie lag mit dem Bauch nach oben in einer kleinen Pfütze auf dem Gartenstuhl:

 

Ich habe sie dann an den Teichrand in einen Farn gesetzt, damit sie trocknen konnte.  Nach einer Stunde war sie nicht mehr da.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Buffo Buffo (16. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
hier Bilder von einer Rettungsaktion schlüpfender Vierflecklibellen bei einem Gewitter.
Auf der trockenen Terrasse, samt Gräser in den Besen gesteckt, konnten die Flügel ohne zu knittern hart werden.


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Andrea,

  - Sonderpunkte!


----------



## danyvet (17. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Sehr coole Idee!!!! 
Ich war noch gar nicht schauen, ob Miss __ Plattbauch noch in der Haselnuss sitzt.


----------



## danyvet (22. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

update ;-)
miss __ plattbauch sitzt natürlich nimmer in der haselnuss, aber ob sie es überlebt hat oder ob ein vogerl oder eine spinne zugeschlagen hat... keine ahnung.

wie auch immer. es ist wieder mal wochenende. wieder mal ist eine libelle geschlüpft (diesmal ein 4-fleck), wieder gibt es starkregen. und wieder sitz ich da und renn alle paar minuten zur gartentür um zu schauen, ob sie schon abgestürzt ist :?
müssen die immer zum ungünstigsten zeitpunkt schlüpfen? wahrscheinlich war sie schon überfällig und heute ist es seit langem wieder mal kurz warm und sonnig gewesen und sie wollte die chance nützen. hat sie nicht wissen können, dass es gewittern wird? ach immer diese libellen-sorgen....


----------



## danyvet (24. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten Abend, liebe Libellenfreunde!

__ Vierfleck vom Freitag sitzt mit zerknitterten Flügeln in der Nähe des Schlupfplatzes und kann nicht __ fliegen :-(
Ich komme gerade vom abendlichen Fotoshooting. Bei mir sind heute 3 Königslibellen geschlüpft. Die ersten 2 haben sich mal 2 Stunden Zeit gelassen, bis sie endlich auf den Halm geklettert sind, davor hat nur der Kopf aus dem Wasser geschaut.
Hier gabs zum Abschied noch ein Küsschen links und rechts von __ Spitzschlammschnecke und Krötenquappi ;-)
 
und dann endlich, nach 2 Stunden, gings dann recht zügig den Minirohrkolben hinauf
 
nach ein bisschen zurechtrücken (die Larve schwenkt das Abdomen nach hinten, um zu sehen, ob auch genug Platz nach hinten ist) gehts dann auch schon los
   
dann noch die Flügel entfalten
    
Jetzt müssen sie nur noch ausfärben und alles straffen und der erste Nachtflug kann beginnen. Aber mir ist schon kalt und alles tut weh vom am Bauch liegen, Ellbogen aufstützen.... 
 
sch...jetzt fängts grad zu regnen an, ziemlich stark....ojeee, hoffentlich geht alles gut :?
Das Wetter machts den Libellen heuer nicht grad leicht

War jetzt gerade draußen mit Regenschirm. 2 von den 3 sind abgestürzt, die eine lag seitlich auf einem Seerosenblatt, das genau unter ihrem Halm war und konnte sich wieder raufziehen, die andere hats glaub ich auch wieder rauf geschafft. Hoffentlich lässt dieser depperte Regen bald wieder nach. Haltet meinen Libellen die Daumen!


----------



## mitch (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

hi dany,


superklasse bilder - chapeau 

das warten hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Inken (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Was für eine tolle Fotoserie, Dany!!! Super! 

Und natürlich drücke ich die Daumen, dass deine Libellen sich gefahrlos trocknen und putzen können!!


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

dankeschön *knickserlmach*
es hat inzwischen aufgehört zu regnen, alle 3 sitzen "im trockenen". Ich würd so gern noch ein Bild machen, wenn sie ausgefärbt sind und die Flügel ausbreiten, aber ich glaub, das schaff ich nimmer, das kann noch Stunden dauern...


----------



## Inken (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Was für eine spannende Sache! 
Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und sie lassen sich bis morgen früh Zeit! _nochmalDaumendrück.._


----------



## danyvet (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ja, ich hatte Glück, ich hab mir den Wecker auf halb fünf gestellt, weil da in etwa Sonnenaufgang ist (ich weiß bis heute nicht, ob die in der Nacht noch wegfliegen, oder in der Morgendämmerung), aber ich war so k.o. noch vom Abend, dass ich es nicht schaffte. Um viertel sechs gabs aber wieder einen Wolkenbruch mit sintflutartigem Regen und da bin ich dann aufgestanden (aus lauter Sorge). 2 waren schon weg, 1 ist noch da gewesen und sie hat den Regen ausgehalten ohne Absturz. Die hab ich dann auch abgelichtet, allerdings nicht mehr so von der Nähe (der Steg war etwas nass *g* nicht einladend zum am Bauch liegen). Foto folgt dann am Abend (bin jetzt in der Arbeit und hab die Bilder nicht mit).


----------



## Conny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,

das sind die wahren Naturliebhaber, die vor Sonnenaufgang aufstehen  und die Makrofotografen sind auch schon immer lange vor der Sonne vor Ort. 
Schöne Fotoserie! Ich finde es auch immer wieder aufregend und spannend diese Metamorphose live zu erleben.


----------



## paper (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke für die tollen Fotos vom Schlüpfen der Libelle!

Ich habs leider versäumt!


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,

 tolle Fotos!

Ich hab nur eins:


----------



## Inken (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Aber dafür ein sehr schönes!  
Die Frühe Adonisjungfer würde ich meinen.


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

 Danke, danke.

Ja, das ist eine frühe Adonis. So viele verschiedene Arten haben wir hier in der Stadt ja nicht und die wirklich immer die frühste. Als es am Samstag so schön war, sind sie wohl alle geschlüpft und sitzen an den unmöglichsten Stellen rum.


----------



## Conny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

 Christine immer besser. Da muss ich mich aber anstrengen


----------



## paper (3. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei uns sind heute 2 geschlüpft,
Fotos von einer!


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

das Weibchen einer gebänderten Prachtlibelle hat gestern als Model seeeehr viel Geduld mit mir bewiesen :


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Frank

Gewaltig 

Welche Optik  EF 100/2.8 L IS Makro 

Schon mit der 7D fotografiert


----------



## Frank (4. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,

nein, es war das 150er Makro von Sigma.

Die 7D hab ich mir nicht zugelegt. Werde mir erst dann eine neue holen, wenn definitiv am Rauschverhalten bei hohen ISO-Werten was gemacht wurde.

 Aber wir schweifen hier vom Thema ab ...


----------



## Digicat (4. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Frank

Alles klar


----------



## resa51 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Frank,
Die Fotos sind ja wohl einfach genial
So eine Linse wünsch ich mir auch


----------



## Conny (4. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

um noch mal vom Thema abzuschweifen: Mein 150er wollte ich auch nicht mehr hergeben  Das einzige was mir dabei fehlt ist der IS 
Hier eines der seltenen Bilder frei Hand, die zu gebrauchen sind. Die Frühen Adonislibellen sind dieses Jahr doch sehr zalreich, obwohl es im und außerhalb des Wassers viele Feinde gibt. Ein Spatzenmännchen, offensichtlich im Aufzuchtstreß, jagt am Teich Libellen :evil 



 

Hier die Antwort: Tarnen ist alles


----------



## paper (4. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Conny,

das Foto ist traumhaft!


----------



## Fluni81 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

...sooo tolle Bilder wie ihr zaubere ich nicht...


----------



## Dawn (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Mah, wie heißt denn die entzückende Blaue von Fluni? Die tanzen grad zu Dritt um unsere kleine Pfütze herum, sooooo schön


----------



## paper (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Dawn schrieb:


> Mah, wie heißt denn die entzückende Blaue von Fluni? Die tanzen grad zu Dritt um unsere kleine Pfütze herum, sooooo schön




Hallo Dawn,

schau mal hier http://www.libellen.li/kleinlibellen.html, auf dem Foto von Fluni ist sie schwer

zu erkennen!


----------



## Dawn (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Dank dir!
Demnach müssten hier also dzt. 5 Azurjungfern herumtanzen! Vielleicht gefällt ihnen meine Pfütze so gut, dass sie mir auch was  hinterlassen, das wär echt schön!
Dann wären sie nach den beiden heute gekauften Spitzschlammschnecken und einigen eingeschleppten Kleinstschnecken die ersten Lebewesen!


----------



## paper (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ganz bestimmt siehst du nächstes Jahr Larven in deinem Teich!

Wir haben vor 11 Monaten unser Biotop angelegt, heuer sind schon etliche Libellenlarven geschlüpft!


----------



## Garfield (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

da ich auch Libellenfan bin möchte ich auch eins beisteuern, das ich eben gemacht habe.
Wenn jetzt noch jemand mir sagen kann, was das ist, bin ich ganz happy, denn es ist ein Neuzugang, den ich noch nicht hier gesehen habe.


----------



## paper (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Garfield schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ich auch Libellenfan bin möchte ich auch eins beisteuern, das ich eben gemacht habe.
> Wenn jetzt noch jemand mir sagen kann, was das ist, bin ich ganz happy, denn es ist ein Neuzugang, den ich noch nicht hier gesehen habe.



Das ist  eine __ Vierfleck!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vierfleck


----------



## Garfield (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

Danke dir für die schnelle Antwort.
Die sitzt immer noch auf dem Stengel, macht manchmal einen Kreis um den Teich und kommt wieder auf genau diesen Stengel, wartet wohl auf jemanden 
Hier noch ein Photo von eben, das dürfte wohl eine __ Frühe Adonislibelle sein.
Ist viel hibbeliger, viel schwerer zu fotographieren.


So, ich gehe wieder raus, mal sehen was noch kommt, heute scheint ein guter Tag zu sein.


----------



## Dawn (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



paper schrieb:


> Ganz bestimmt siehst du nächstes Jahr Larven in deinem Teich!
> 
> Wir haben vor 11 Monaten unser Biotop angelegt, heuer sind schon etliche Libellenlarven geschlüpft!


Super, na, dann wart ich mal, dass sie mir ein kleines Gelege hinterlassen! Heute jedenfalls haben sie nur herumgetanzt...... Am Schluss warens sogar 5 Stück!


----------



## Garfield (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

noch ein Foto das mir heute gelungen ist, sind so geile Tiere.
Leider habe ich noch keine schlüpfen gesehn, nur einmal eine leere Hülle, aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## paper (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei uns waren heute diese 2,

fotografieren war sehr schwer, es war den ganzen Nachmittag windig!

__ Großer Blaupfeil und die __ Vierfleck.


----------



## Wild (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
ich habe heute auch eine vor die Linse bekommen.

Viele liebe Grüße
Norbert


----------



## danyvet (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Norbert,

bei mir ist heute der männliche Gegenpart von deiner auf auch so einer Simse gesessen ;-)
Leider hab ich kein Foto gemacht  *schäm*


----------



## heiko-rech (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

bei mir war heute auch Flugtag!

Zwei Libellen mußte ich heute auch aus unserem Wohnzimmer retten. Da haben die Fluglotsen wohl ein wenig geschlampt

Hier nun die Bilder der heutigen Besucher am Teich:

         

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Fluni81 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



paper schrieb:


> auf dem Foto von Fluni ist sie schwer
> 
> zu erkennen!





...hab noch ein bessres Bild von ihr..die paaren sich hier auch


----------



## Hagen (6. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

hier 2 von meinen Tierchen


----------



## Dawn (6. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hier eine der Azurjungfern, die hier herumfliegen:


----------



## Garfield (6. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

habe noch ein paar schöne Bilder vom WE


----------



## Fluni81 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

..nu aber von gaaaanz nah


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

neben den Azurjungfern zur Zeit immer noch am häufigsten anzutreffen (und auch fleissig bei der Arterhaltung )


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Norbert



> Hallo,
> ich habe heute auch eine vor die Linse bekommen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein weibl. __ Plattbauch, die du hervorragend eingefangen hast


----------



## Inken (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo, liebe Leute!

Am vorletzten Wochenende konnte ich eine __ Vierflecklibelle beim Schlüpfen beobachten! 

Als ich sie fand, hatte sie schon das Anstrengendste hinter sich: 
 
Aber dann wurde das Wetter schlecht: 
 
Die Arme: 
   

Sie rührte sich die ganze Nacht und den folgenden Tag nicht von der Stelle, klitschnass wie sie war..
Abends wurde das Wetter dann endlich besser, und sie konnte ihre Flügel trocknen:

   

Ist doch ein __ Vierfleck, oder? ​


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Inken

Ja ... ist ein __ Vierfleck 

Deine Geschichte kommt mir bekannt vor ... hat die Dany nicht auch so ein Erlebnis gehabt 

@ Jeannot:


> Hi,
> 
> da ich auch Libellenfan bin möchte ich auch eins beisteuern, das ich eben gemacht habe.
> 
> ...


Das ist auch ein Vierfleck ...


----------



## Wild (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Norbert
> Das ist ein weibl. __ Plattbauch, die du hervorragend eingefangen hast



Hallo Helmut,
danke für das Lob und den Hinweis.
Ich dachte das ist auch eine __ Vierfleck-Libelle.
Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Conny (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

 Inken sehr schöne Fotos 
alle anderen natürlich auch


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Norbert

Ein __ Vierfleck ist leicht an den vier Flecken auf den Flügeln zu erkennen ... 

Deine Libelle hat aber nur zwei .....

Hier eine sehr gute Seite um Libellen zu bestimmen


----------



## paper (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Von der Larve  zur Libelle, wen es interessiert, der klickt auf den Link! 


http://picasaweb.google.de/kaerntnerin/VonDerLarveZurLibelle#


----------



## Digicat (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Melitta

Danke für die hervorragende Doku 

Die Libelle ist im übrigen eine __ Königslibelle (Anax imperator)


----------



## Conny (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Melitta,

 supertoll Da hast du richtig Nerven behalten, um noch schöne Fotos machen zu können


----------



## paper (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Conny u. Helmut danke, freut  mich, dass euch die Fotos von der halben Metamorphose
gefallen!

Das war am Donnerstag (Fronleichnam) nur  schade, dass ich nicht alles gesehen hab!

Helmut danke für die Bestimmung der Libelle.


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Dieser Schnappschuß ist Harald gelungen!


----------



## Dawn (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Echt herzlichen Dank für eure tollen Fotos und auch fürs Bestimmen der kleinen Flieger, hier lernt man echt viel!


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Eva-Maria

Schade das es nicht ganz scharf ist 

Sag Harald er soll viel üben .... dann gelingts bald besser 
Vorallem bei "Makros" manuell fokussieren ..... da stößt der Autofokus an seine Grenzen 

Ich hoffe Du/Ihr seid mir über meine Kritik nicht böse 

Im übrigen ist es Plattbauch-Männchen


----------



## paper (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



paper schrieb:


> Bei uns waren heute diese 2,
> 
> fotografieren war sehr schwer, es war den ganzen Nachmittag windig!
> 
> __ Großer Blaupfeil und die __ Vierfleck.



Große Blaupfeil ist falsch, richtig: __ PLATTBAUCH


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Melitta

Das hast du richtig erkannt 

Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder ..... 

Bei uns habe heuer leider noch keine einzige Libelle gesichtet 

Dürfte wohl noch an den kühlen Temps. liegen :evil


----------



## paper (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Melitta
> 
> Das hast du richtig erkannt
> 
> ...



Nix richtig erkannt, lt. deiner Bestimmung Nr. 104, hab ich den Namen korrigiert!

Am Sonntag war bei uns keine Libelle zu sehen, erst gestern wieder!


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Libellenfreunde

Es freut mich sehr, daß Ihr dieses Theme so super belebt  .... bitte weiter so 

Nun, dann will ich ein eher seltenes Exemplar beisteuern ....

Der Spitzenfleck (Libellula fulva)



 

 

Die gezeigte Libelle ist ein Weibchen, daß damals sehr brav beim Shooting war und nicht herum gezickt hat 

Aufgenommen am damaligen Schwimmteich, müßte 2006 gewesen sein ..... Sie sitzt auf einem zurück gestutzten __ Oleander .....


----------



## Conny (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,

Libellen sind doch immer interessant  Besonders die seltenen Exemplare 
Bei uns sind heute 3 __ Vierfleck oops hoffe ich) zu Gange. Dieses Geräusch, wenn sie in der Luft aufeinanderprallen ist schon schauerlich.

 
Leider hat er sich immer wieder auf diese verblühte Stelle gesetzt.


----------



## danyvet (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ Inken,

schön, dass dein 4-fleck es geschafft hat. Meine sind da nicht so robust, außer die Königslibellen.
Ja, Helmut, du hattest recht, sowas ähnliches gabs bei mir auch ;-)))
Hab am Wochenende schon wieder einen toten __ Vierfleck in der Wiese gefunden, wo schon die Ameisen dran waren. War aber nicht derselbe, den ich schon vor 2 Wochen oder so einige Tage am selben Platz sitzen gesehen hab, weil der hatte ja zerknitterte Flügel und der am Wochenende nicht.
Miss __ Plattbauch hab ich bisher nicht wieder gesehen, d.h., sicher bin ich natürlich nicht, weil am Wochenende schon wieder ein Plattipärchen abgelaicht hat. Aber ob das "meine" war? Bevor die geschlüpft ist, war ja auch schon mal ein Weibchen da... 
Na, gut, dass ich nicht weiß, ob sie es geschafft hat, ich glaub ich wills gar nicht wissen...

Zur Zeit gibt es bei mir einen Revierkampf: 4 Vierfleckmännchen balgen sich um 1 Weibchen, dazu kommt immer wieder der Herr Plattbauch, der auch von (dem stärksten?) Vierfleckmännchen vertrieben wird. Am Samstag saßen sie nach mehrstündiger Hetzjagd allerdings friedlich 2 cm nebeneinander auf der Simse. Entweder konnten sie sich einigen, oder sie waren schon zu erschöpft 
Wenn man da so am Teichrand steht, muss man manchmal schon den Kopf einziehen, wenn die Brummer so über einen hinwegdüsen. Unglaublich, was die __ fliegen können!!


----------



## Dawn (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hier hab ich heute erstmals Azurjungfer-Pärchen bei der Eiablage beobachtet 
Somit haben sie wirklich unser Teicherl in Besitz genommen *freu*! Und ne __ Frühe Adonislibelle hat heute Vormittag auch die Gegend erkundschaftet!

Diese __ Vierfleck hab ich bisher noch nie mit "Libelle" in Zusammenhang gebracht! Die schienen mir immer zu klobig dafür!


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Dawn schrieb:


> Die schienen mir immer zu klobig dafür!



Hi, 

dann wart mal, bis die richtig großen Hubschrauber kommen!


----------



## Dawn (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Du, da freu ich mich richtig drauf, wenn mal andere Hubschrauber und Flieger über uns drüber __ fliegen  (wohnen nahe der Autobahn und an einer Einflugsschneise)!


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

Ihr meint wohl diese ... 



 

 

Königslibelle (Anax imperator)


----------



## Dawn (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ Helmut: ob es solche hier geben wird? Da bin ich echt gespannt!

Nachdem Geschichtelernen ja soooo fad ist , also hat sich Sohni mit der Cam auf die Lauer gelegt, 2 unserer heutigen Gäste:


----------



## Conny (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

nachdem die Damen weg waren, saß er ganz entspannt und lies sich von allen Seiten foten. Hier eines der Bilder:


 

Ist das den nun [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/108/]das ein __ Vierfleck[/URL]


----------



## Digicat (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Conny

Ja das ist ein Vierfleck ... ein männliches Exemplar

Hervorragend fotografiert


----------



## RainerSchm (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Libellenfreunde

hab dieses Jahr auch zum ersten Mal __ Vierfleck Libellen am Teich:



 
Vierfleck auf gelber Teichlilie 

Scheint dieses Jahr an den Teichen häufig vor zu kommen, wenn ich so die letzten tollen Berichte von Euch lese.

Gerade als ich mich auf die Lauer legen wollte...



 
Weibchen der Großen Blaupfeil Libelle 

... und lies sich auch noch brav ablichten 


Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## doh (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,
als ich gerade aus dem Fenster schaute sah ich etwas blaues am Teich flattern, dachte eigentlich das ich nun einen Schnappschuss von einem Schmetterling erhalte.
Mit der Kamera bewaffnet lief ich zum Teich, allerdings war es dann "nur" eine Libelle die allerdings ein sehr leuchtendes dunkles Blau trug.





Leider wollte sie nicht ihr Flügel ausbreiten, stand bestimmt 30Minuten neber ihr.
Naja...Hoffe ihr freut euch trotzdem


______________
Liebe Grüße
Marcel





Hier das Foto:


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Marcel

Da hast eine Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle (Calopteryx virgo), ein Männchen, sehr gut abgelichtet


----------



## danyvet (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein Vierfleck ... ein männliches Exemplar



ähm......woher weißt du denn das, Helmut???? M und W unterscheiden sich doch optisch kaum bei den Vierflecks.... steht zumindest in meinem Buch und in dem Wiki-Beitrag....


----------



## Raducanu (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hab dort auch welche...


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Dany

Wennst dem Wiki-Link nachgehst ... da ist rechts gleich die zweite Abbildung ... und man kann erkennen das der "Schwanz" unterschiedlich ist, neben der Größe der Libelle ...

Nachdem ich die Größe ja nicht am Foto abschätzen kann ... habe ich mich am "Schwanz" orientiert .... 

Edit: es ging um dieses Bild, [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/108/]aus diesem Beitrag[/URL]


----------



## danyvet (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

ahso, ich hab es auf das Bild von Conny direkt oberhalb von deinem Kommentar bezogen, und da ist ja nicht mal der Schwanz drauf  war ein mistverständnis 
Meinen rechten Arm verwetten würd ich mich aber dennoch nicht trauen...


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Dany

Kannst ja mal Infos von deiner Freundin, der Biologin einholen ... würde mich sehr interessieren, ob ich richtig gelegen bin


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Soeben am Teich entdeckt...


----------



## Annett (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei uns geht es nun auch mit den Libellen richtig los.

Hier eine Aufnahme vom alten Teich (gestern). 
 
Die Bachminzeausläufer scheinen sehr begehrt zu sein.


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Annett,

irres Foto  der Teich ist ja bald wegen Überfüllung geschlossen...


----------



## Dawn (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ Annett: geniales Foto lol


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Diese hier war heute bei uns am Teich. Hab ich vorher noch nie gesehen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/66630&stc=1&d=1276264208
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/66631&stc=1&d=1276264253


----------



## Zuckerschniss (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ach ja, und dann gab's noch dieses hier:

Ich meine nicht die Schildkröte, sondern das Tier auf der Schildkröte

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/66632&stc=1&d=1276264384


----------



## axel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Libellen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Ich hab ein neues UFO fotografiert . 
Letztes Jahr war die Libelle noch nicht  in meinem Garten .

 

Kennt jemand den Namen der Libelle ?

lg
axel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ Axel

m. E. ist das ein Grosser Blaupfeil (Orthetrum cancellatum) - Weibchen


----------



## axel (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Libellen*

Danke Claudia und Ludwig 

Das Männchen hatte ich letztes Jahr schon vor der Linse 

lg
axel


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Heute im Teich "Libellen-Hochzeit"


----------



## ron (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Schön Eva-Maria,

vor allem das mitltlere Bild gefält mir gut.

LG

Ron


----------



## Fluni81 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ohhh, da hab ich auch eins heute


----------



## grossi (17. Juni 2010)

*Einen schönen Gruß vom "Neuen"*

Hallo Gemeinde, 
unser Teich ist zwar noch jung, 
aber die ersten Bewohner sind schon da..

 

Gruß aus Bad Bentheim..


----------



## Digicat (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Grossi

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich

Herzlich Willkommen

"Deine" Libelle ist eine Große __ Pechlibelle (Ischnura elegans), ein Männchen

Hast einen schönen Teich ..... sehr stimmungsvoll mit dem beleuchteten Wasserfall 

Willst du ihn uns nicht näher vorstellen ....  Hier wäre der richtige Platz dafür ....


----------



## grossi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,
hoffe die Liebellenart macht ihrem Namen keine "Ehre" :beten
Die Vorstellung von unserem MIniteich folgt noch.
Ist wirklich ein tolles Forum hier....

Gruß Ralf & Annette


----------



## Skopp1 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten Morgen,

da möchte ich auch noch ein Bild beisteuern


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Moin.

@Irene und Else
 aber ich musste ja nur geduldig warten... 

Noch zwei Bilder (schon etwas älter):

Unser Teichwächter. Greift alle anderen, großen Libellen sofort an und vertreibt sie. Die letzten Tage leider nicht mehr gesichtet. 
Wie alt werden die eigentlich? Ich hege den Verdacht, dass es sich um ein Exemplar vom Vorjahr handelt(e).
  

Diese war wohl frisch aus dem Ufergraben geschlüpft, dabei mit den Flügeln aber irgendwie ungeschickt hängen gelieben, sodass ich etwas nachhelfen mußte. Zum Dank saß sie sehr geduldig auf der Schwanenblumenblüte.


----------



## Conny (21. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

irgendwie winken mir alle Liebellen zu 


 
Und wer hat mir da zugewunken? Die habe ich noch nicht gesehen vorher.


----------



## Inken (21. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Wow, tintenblau... Alle beide wunderschön, das Foto und auch das Modell! 

Aber wie die Schöne heißt?  Eine Prachtlibelle?

Ganz liebe..


----------



## StefanBO (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Annett schrieb:


> Wie alt werden die eigentlich?


Ich dachte bisher, Libellen überwintern grundsätzlich nicht, aber es gibt in Deutschland laut Wikipedia sogar zwei Arten der Winterlibellen:


> Die Lebensdauer der adulten Tiere beträgt bei den meisten Arten durchschnittlich etwa sechs bis acht Wochen. Manche Arten leben auch nur etwa zwei Wochen. Die längste Lebensdauer als ausgewachsene Libelle haben in Mitteleuropa die Winterlibellen (Gattung Sympecma), welche als erwachsenes Tier überwintern und dadurch zehn bis elf Monate leben.


----------



## ron (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Super Bild Conny,


> Und wer hat mir da zugewunken? Die habe ich noch nicht gesehen vorher.



Ich bin nicht der Spezialist, aber könnte es eine sie sein? Grosse __ Pechlibelle (Ischnura elegans), (also das Weibchen)



LG

Ron


----------



## wizardrous (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

also Libellen finden wir ja auch ganz toll aber die Larven sind ja schon irgendwie zum Gruseln. Spreche jetzt nicht von den hunderten kleiner grüner larven die so zwischen den Fadenalgen sitzen sondern eher von den Riesenmonstern die mich schon manches mal aus dem Filterschlamm heraus "angesprungen"   haben. Die letzte war sowas von fett und groß dass die eine ausgewachsene __ Elritze locker zum Frühstück verpseisen kann. Keine Ahnung ob sie es auch tun. Wenn dann soll sie sich an die __ Moderlieschen halten davon habe ich ein paar hunderte zu viele. Aber mal im Ernst, weiss jemand was das für eine Art sein kann? Die Grösste von dieser Sorte hatte ohne weiteres 8 cm Länge. Farbe: dunkel.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo liebe Libellenfreunde,
ich habe bei mir eine schöne Larve, ich denke mal daß es eine grüne Mosaikjungfer
ist, stelle noch ein Foto von einem Elternteil mit ein.
Ansonsten waren bei mir heuer noch nicht viele Libellen zu sehen,
lediglich eine __ Plattbauchlibelle.
lg Markus


----------



## Digicat (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Libellenfreunde



			
				wizardrous schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal im Ernst, weiss jemand was das für eine Art sein kann? Die Grösste von dieser Sorte hatte ohne weiteres 8 cm Länge. Farbe: dunkel.



Guckst du hier

Hier die Larve aus meinem Bestimmungsbuch
 

und im Ex-Schwimmteich
 

und die Exuvie (=Hülle nach dem Schlupf
 

Auch wenn sie doch den einen oder anderen Fisch erbeuten ... es bleiben sicher noch genug Fische über 

@ Markus: ich denke das das Wetter heuer nicht gerade Libellen-"Freundlich" ist ... darum sind sie noch nicht so zahlreich anzutreffen wie in den Vorjahren.
Daran sieht man, wie empfindlich auf das Wetter reagiert wird .....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Libellenfreunde,
soeben ist meine erste Libelle geschlupft.
Es dürfte eine Große __ Pechlibelle sein.
Die drehte sich die ganze Zeit weg, wenn ich sie fotografieren wollte.
LG Markus


----------



## mitch (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

hallo libellenfreunde,

diese schöne *Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle* (_Calopteryx virgo_) konnte ich am wochenende ablichten.


----------



## ron (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Markus,



> Es dürfte eine Große __ Pechlibelle sein.
> Die drehte sich die ganze Zeit weg, wenn ich sie fotografieren wollte.



Die Grosse Pechlibelle ist wahrscheinlich sehr verlegen. Vielleicht hat sie auch ständig Angst, dass etwas passiert. Und fragt sich bestimmt die ganze Zeit, weshalb sie soviel Pech hat.



LG

Ron


----------



## Bordersuse (23. Juni 2010)

*Wer hat mich denn da heute besucht?*

Ich bin?


----------



## doh (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

das dürfte eine Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle (Calopteryx virgo) sein,
ein wenig schlecht zu erkennen auf diese Distanz 

Hab es mir eben nochmals angeschaut und es ist eine Gebänderte Prachtlibelle (Calopteryx splendens)


und sehe gerade das Helmut schneller war wie ich 


____________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Suse

Das ist eine "Gebänderte Prachtlibelle (Calopteryx splendens)" , Männlich


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Libellenfreunde,
kaum kommt die Sonne kommen auch schon die Libellen,
heute bekam ich eine Becher- Azurjungfer vor die Linse,
die war recht fotogen.
Die frisch geschlupfte __ Pechlibelle hat inzwischen das __ Fliegen erlernt.
Anbei ein paar Fotos, die ersten zwei von der Azurjungfer und die anderen von der Pechlibelle.
LG Markus


----------



## Dawn (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Yippie!
Ich glaub, ich hab Libellenlarven im Teich! Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt nach Google sowas, das aussieht wie so kleine fast durchscheinende Libellenlarverln gesichtet!!!


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus 

@ Irene: Super, ist wahrscheinlich schneller gegangen als du dachtest  ... Foto ?

@ Markus: Sehr schön


----------



## Dawn (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> @ Irene: Super, ist wahrscheinlich schneller gegangen als du dachtest  ... Foto ?


Foto ab ich leider nicht geschafft, weil auf einmal Kurzbesuch im Garten stand, und danach hab ich sie nimmer gefunden!
Ja, muss wirklich schneller gegangen sein als ich dachte!
Aber ich bin insgesamt so zufrieden mit meinem kleinen Teicherl, das kannst dir gar net vorstellen! Und ich bedaure es echt, keine größere Wanne gekauft zu haben, aber bei unserem Kleinstgartengrund wär bei Zubau dann echt bald nur mehr Teich.... Nach der Fertigstellung des Beets rund um meine Pfütze wird wohl nur mehr so knapp 50 qm Rasen übrig sein.....


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Irene

Lohnt es sich überhaupt für die 50m² den Rasenmäher auszupacken 

Da würde sich eine Miniteich-Landschaft mit integrierter Pfütze super anbieten.

Nachdem deine Kinder jetzt schon mehr um den Teich schweifen/interessieren .... gehen Ihnen die 50m² Rasen sicher net ab 

Nur ob dein GG das mit macht 

Ich denke gemeinsam mit deinen Kindern läßt er sich sicher überzeugen ..... :beten


----------



## grossi (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,
hatte grad die Kamera zur Hand.
Der Geselle tummelt sich seit heute an unserem Teich....

Gruß aus Bad Bentheim 
Ralf & Annette


----------



## Dawn (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Irene
> 
> Lohnt es sich überhaupt für die 50m² den Rasenmäher auszupacken
> 
> ...




Ich fürcht, damit kommen wir nicht durch 
Hab heute mit Wolle die zukünftigen Außengrenzen des Beets rund ums Teicherl angedeutet.... Männe hat mal nach Luft geschnappt, es dann sofort gesehen, dass es anders net gehen wird, aber gleichzeitig  angemerkt  , dass man dann ja nimmer Federball spielen kann  .
Nun gut, wenn man bedenkt, dass hier eh an 99% aller Tage zu viel Wind dafür bläst :__ nase , relativ unbedeutend 
Übrigens mäht er grad den Rasen  , seine Arbeit...... Und Großtochter hat ihre Hassliebe zum Unkraut entdeckt, sie ist "zupfen"  !

Foto von Libellenlarve wird übrigens beizeiten nachgeliefert *zumthemazurückkehr*


----------



## Digicat (23. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Irene

 "zumThemaauchzurückkehrenwollen" 

Freue mich schon auf deine Larven Bilder


----------



## grossi (24. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,
kannst du mir sagen welcher Gattung dieses Exemplar angehört,scheinst dich ja mit den Libellen sehr gut auszukennen.  
...mann will ja schließlich Informiert sein, wer zur Miete wohnt...




 

 

Gruß und einen schönen Abend 
Ralf & Annette


----------



## Digicat (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Ralf & Annette

Es dürfte sich um eine "Große Pechlibelle (Ischnura elegans)" handeln ...



> .... scheinst dich ja mit den Libellen sehr gut auszukennen.


Net wirklich  ..... I-Net und Bestimmungsbuch machen es mir manchmal recht leicht die Bilder zu vergleichen, die Begleittexte machen ein übriges


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Libellenfreunde,
jetzt tummeln sich die Libellen so richtig am Teich,
gestern war noch eine __ Plattbauchlibelle, und noch eine Azurjungfer zu sehen.
Außerdem schlüpfte eine am Seerosenblatt, die ich aber nicht genau bestimmen
kann da sie zu weit weg war.
1. Bild Plattbauchlibelle
2. Bild Hufeisen - Azurjungfer
3. Bild  zu unscharf ???
LG Markus


----------



## Garfield (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Experten,

Ich habe nach Jahren wieder mal eine leere Hülle gefunden.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen um welche Art es sich handelt ?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus .


----------



## paper (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Wer weiß, wie diese Libelle heißt!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Melitta,
für mich sieht die wie eine Heidelibelle aus ( __ gemeine Heidelibelle),
aber tausendprozentig kann ich es nicht sagen.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Melitta,

glaub auch, dass das eine Heidelibelle ist. Ist das Foto von heuer? Bei mir __ fliegen normalerweise recht viele __ Heidelibellen herum, aber heuer hab ich noch keine einzige gesehen. Voriges Jahr waren sie um diese Zeit schon da, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Vielleicht sind aber auch mein __ Vierfleck-Herren so dermaßen Chefs im Revier, dass sich keine her traut


----------



## paper (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hi Melitta,
> für mich sieht die wie eine Heidelibelle aus ( __ gemeine Heidelibelle),
> aber tausendprozentig kann ich es nicht sagen.
> LG Markus



Markus danke!

Im Lexikon hab ich gefunden:

Eine weitere Verwechslungsmöglichkeit besteht auch mit der Blutroten Heidelibelle.
Unterscheiden kann man beide hier an den Beinen. Diese sind bei der „Blutroten“ durchweg schwarz, bei der Gemeinen Heidelibelle schwarz und oberseits gelb.

Meine hat schwarze Beine, ist sie  das Weibchen blutrote Heidelibelle?


----------



## paper (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Dir auch danke, für die Bestimmung!


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Juhu, meine erste Libelle heuer! :freu
Weiß jemand, was das für eine ist?


----------



## danyvet (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

__ Pechlibelle, würd ich sagen


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke!


----------



## Conny (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich weiß auch mal was: Große __ Pechlibelle, männlich


----------



## Dachfrosch (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hoffentlich schlüpft auch bald ein Mäderl dazu!!


----------



## Dawn (26. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Unsere erste __ Plattbauchlibelle:


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Libellenfreunde,
bei mir ist heute eine Plattbauchlibellen geschlupft ( ein Weibchen).
Außerdem war noch eine __ frühe Adonislibelle zu sehen.
LG Markus


----------



## Inken (27. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Wahnsinnsbilder!


----------



## Dachfrosch (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Oh ist das toll!!!!


----------



## idefix--211 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

das sind ja klasse Bilder hier 

Ganz so tolle kann ich nicht bieten, aber die erste schlüpfende, die ich beobachtet habe, wollte ich euch doch nicht vorenthalten 

So habe ich sie entdeckt...
 

beim aufpumpen...
 

Sie war dann leider schon abgeflogen, als ich wiederkam, aber hier kommt schon die nächste 
 


Und hier noch ein paar Schnappschüsse
 
  
 


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Dachfrosch (29. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich hab auch wieder eine neue Libelle :freu
Ist das das Mädchen der __ Pechlibelle?


----------



## danyvet (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Schaut mir eher nach Binsenjungfer aus, aber ganz spontan, ohne im schlauen Buch nachgeschaut zu haben (habs ja nicht in der Arbeit mit  )
lass mir gerne wieder widersprechen


----------



## RainerSchm (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Suni,

ich tippe eher auf das Männchen der Weidenjunfer, wenn ich mir Deine tollen Bilder mit denen auf http://www.libellen.li/ vergleiche. 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Inken (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Unser Teich ist wieder schwanger! :freu

Mutter Libelle konnte sich nicht für einen Platz zur Eiablage entscheiden:
     
     
Fleißiges Mädel!  Eine Mosaikjungfer?


----------



## Digicat (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Inken



Schöne Bilder ..... 



> Eine Mosaikjungfer?



Nö  ... Ein Anax imperator Mädel sollte es sein


----------



## Inken (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke, Helmut! 

Ja klar, du hast natürlich recht! 
Jetzt wo ich den Namen lese fällt mir ein, dass du mir da schon mal weiter geholfen hast, als sie uns im letzten Sommer besuchte - oder ihre Mutter!

Danke!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Libellenfreunde,
bei mir war heute Hochzeit von den frühen Adonislibellen,
und auch eine __ Plattbauchlibelle war sehr fotogen.
LG Markus


----------



## Dachfrosch (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Inken schrieb:


> Mutter Libelle konnte sich nicht für einen Platz zur Eiablage entscheiden



Und wie sehen Liebellengelege aus? *Neugier*


----------



## Dachfrosch (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



RainerSchm schrieb:


> Hallo Suni,
> 
> ich tippe eher auf das Männchen der Weidenjunfer, wenn ich mir Deine tollen Bilder mit denen auf http://www.libellen.li/ vergleiche.
> 
> ...



Danke! Das ist eine tolle Seite *durchstöber*


----------



## Inken (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

 Das weiß ich auch nicht! Im Wasser war nichts zu sehen.. 

Ich bin aber auch nicht so nahe dran gewesen, wie es auf den Bildern scheint, alles gezoomt.. 

 Aber ich gehe gerne morgen noch mal für dich schauen, ob ich was finde!


----------



## RainerSchm (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Markus,

die Bilder der Adonislibellen sind einfach genial. 

Kommt daher die Herzform für die Liebe? 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## danyvet (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Suni: Ich hab leider kein Foto, aber letztens konnt ich endlich mal sehen, wie Libelleneier aussehen, nachdem eine Libelle an einem Seerosenblatt (Unterseite) abgelaicht hat (ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass es eine Azurjungfer war). Das waren ganz unscheinbare dunkelbraune Stippchen bis Kügelchen. Die, die von den 4Flecks im Flug abgeworfen werden und auf den Fadenalgen landen, sehen auch nicht viel anders aus. Wie gemahlener Pfeffer


----------



## Dachfrosch (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Inken schrieb:


> Aber ich gehe gerne morgen noch mal für dich schauen, ob ich was finde!


Jaaaaaaaaaa bitte!!


----------



## paper (2. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

__ Gemeine Heidelibelle


----------



## Dachfrosch (3. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Leider bin ich immer zu spät dran und finde dann nur die leeren Hüllen....


----------



## Garfield (3. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

ich habe noch ein Photo von letzter Woche, da waren sie nicht zu halten, der Teich war voll.


----------



## Baitman (4. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo!

Habe nun schon eine Weile das Netz durchsucht und habe nichts gefunden was dem ähnlich sieht was bei mir rumgeschwirrt ist. Leider habe ich kein Foto machen können. Die Libelle hatte einen grünen Schwanz, der Körper war schwarz, und von oben waren zwei gelbe Punkte zu sehen, angeordnet wie 2 Augen nur kleiner...

Hat jemand eine Ahnung was das sein könnte?

Gruß


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Baitman,

blaugrüne Mosaikjunfger?


----------



## Zuckerschniss (4. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Und hier 2 Libellendamen, die sich beim Eiablegen über ihre Männer unterhalten


----------



## Casybay (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Freunde,
hab endlich die im Flug schwarz aussehende Libelle -schlecht-fotografieren können.
Es handelt sich um die blaue Prachtlibelle, die passende sandfarbene Partnerin hab ich allerdings mit Kamera verpasst.
Hat jemand von Euch vielleicht eine bessere Aufnahme von der schönen blauen Libelle?


----------



## danyvet (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

wow, Carmen! Auch wenn dieses Foto nicht das schärfste ist, beneide ich dich trotzdem. Ich kenn die Prachtlibellen nur aus meinem Bestimmungsbuch - gesehen hab ich noch nie eine


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Dany

Halt mal bei einem Spaziergang entlang des Kanals (fällt der Name jetzt nicht ein) bei Euch im 21./22. die Augen offen ....

Hab da schon mal Prachtlibellen beobachtet, wie auch bei uns am Ex-Garten entlang der Triesting ... 

Die sind im schönesten Abendlicht am Visavis Ufer geflattert .. 12-15 Stück .... gibt auch ein Foto davon .... ich stelle es mal ein ... ist zwar nicht so gut geworden ... aber zur Doku gehts


----------



## Casybay (5. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Dany,
Helmut hat Recht! Da hab ich sie auch immer gesehen , bei unseren Fahrradtouren entlang von kleinen Bächen. Im Flug sahen sie immer so schwarz aus und ich wusste garnicht , das das Libellen sind. Die __ fliegen wie verrückt über Wiesen und Getreidefelder, aber immer nahe bei Flüssen.


----------



## heiko_243 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

So tolle Libellen habe ich noch nicht, aber es gibt immerhin überhaupt ersten Libellenbesuch (und Nachwuchs)


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Libellenfreunde



> gibt auch ein Foto davon .... ich stelle es mal ein ... ist zwar nicht so gut geworden ... aber zur Doku gehts



Bitte sehr .....

 
Durch die große Entfernung zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer ist dies ein 100% Ausschnitt

 
Das Original

 
eine andere Stelle des Ufer`s

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt sie erkennen ....
Leider habe ich damals mir immer nur eine herausgepickt, es waren bestimmt .... 





> 12-15 Stück


die da herum geflattert sind


----------



## Casybay (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Klasse Fotos,Helmut
da sie so schnell flattern und __ fliegen ist es Dir aber gut gelungen, sie zu fotografieren.
Frage mich allerdings, was Fliessgewässer-Libellen an meinen Teichlein machen


----------



## Digicat (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Carmen

Danke .... 

Ich hatte ja auch welche am ST ... der nicht weit von der Triesting entfenrt ist ... ca. 100 Meter



 

Vielleicht hat Ihr mein Teich auch gefallen


----------



## Dawn (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich fürcht, das sind doch keine Libellenlarven?
Vielleicht doch Eintagsfliegenlarven? *grübel*
Die halten sich mit Vorliebe im Wurzeldickicht der Wasserhyazinthen auf und sind blitzschnell, deshalb auch keine wirklich vorzeigbaren Fotos, aber nach einigen Tagen Fotojagd geb ichs auf.......


----------



## Casybay (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Helmut,
traumhaft getroffen die geb.Prachtlibelle. Da unsere Blaue immernoch durch unseren Garten flattert, werde ich versuchen,sie inflagrantie zu erwischen, bin jetzt ständig "bewaffnet"


----------



## Conny (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

diese Prachtlibellen würde ich auch gerne mal vor die Linse bekommen 
In unserem Garten gibt es z.Z. nur männliche große Pechlibellen.



 

Und von dieser Art muss es 3 geben. Sie sind geschlüpft und weg sind sie  Ich vermute mal es sind Plattbauchlibellen


----------



## danyvet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Nö, Plattis sind das bestimmt nicht, die von den Plattis sehen so aus wie in dem Thread von Dachfrosch
Deine muss eine __ Königslibelle sein, die schlüpfen im Juni/Juli, Mosaikjungfern sind glaub ich später dran. Na, jedenfalls sowas ähnliches wie eine Königslibelle


----------



## Dachfrosch (7. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Conny schrieb:


> Sie sind geschlüpft und weg sind sie



Meine verschwinden auch immer so schnell


----------



## Casybay (7. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Freunde,
hier jetzt unsere Blaue, sitzt die ganze Zeit auf einem Fosythien Blatt und jagd kleine Mücken und Fliegchen:


----------



## paper (7. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei uns sind heute 3 gemeine __ Heidelibellen geschlüpft (bitte um Korrektur wenn ich
nicht richtig bestimmt habe).

Nr. 1

Nr. 2 

Nr. 3

Nr. 1


----------



## Casybay (7. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Melitta,
auf der ihr Schlüpfen wart ich auch schon bei mir!
Muss mich bei meiner Blauen aber korregieren, ist wohl auch eher eine Gebänderte, den die blaufl Prachtlibelle hat durchgehend blaue Flügel. Diese Meinige ist stahlblau am ganzen Körper und hat ein schwarzes Band!


----------



## butzbacher (7. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Carmen,

deine Korrektur war korrekt  , das ist eine Gebänderte Prachtlappalie .

Gruß André


----------



## paper (7. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Die musste ich jetzt beobachten, Froggys standen Spalier,  den
Libellenschmaus hab ich ihnen nicht gegönnt


----------



## idefix--211 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Dawn schrieb:


> Ich fürcht, das sind doch keine Libellenlarven?
> Vielleicht doch Eintagsfliegenlarven? *grübel*



Hallo Irene,

jep, die mit den 3 Kiemen sind Eintagsfliegenlarven. Bleiben auch deutlich kleiner als Libellenlaren.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Dawn (7. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Dank dir, Evi! Dann muss ich wohl noch weiter Ausschau halten nach den Larven *der *Eier, die mir heuer die Azurjungfern gelegt haben!


----------



## Casybay (8. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
ist das eine Libellenlarve und wenn ja, von welcher? Oder was könnte es denn sein?
Ist schon die 4 Larvenhaut die im Teich finde.
 
Auffällig sind die langen "Fühler" und die kleinen stummeligen Flügelchen, befederte Vorderbeinchen.


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Carmen,

soweit mir bekannt ist, haben Libellenlarven keine Flügel. Das sieht eher nach einer dahingegangenen Fliege oder sowas aus. Mit den langen Fühlern vielleicht eine Köcherfliege


----------



## Casybay (8. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Christine,
die Teiche bergen ein einziges Rätselraten in sich, oder?!


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Carmen,

ja - aber das macht es so spannend. Langweilig wird es am Teich nie!


----------



## Pammler (8. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich habe 2 Plattbauchlibellen am Teich, klingen wie Hubschrauber wenn die kommen. Eine gelbe und eine blaue.

Hier mal ein Links zu Foddos iom Netz:

>>Link     -     >>Link


----------



## butzbacher (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Moin Torsten,

gelb = Frau, blau = Mann 

Gruß André


----------



## danyvet (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Männer sind schon als Baby blau *musik* (gröni - is mir grad dazu eingefallen)
sorry, off topic, aber das hat mich jetzt so gejuckt


----------



## Casybay (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
wie kommt denn diese Grosslibellenlarve in meinen neu angelegten Teich ?
Hab ich die mit dem Kauf der Wasserpflanzen , quasi gratis ,mitgekauft?


----------



## danyvet (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Carmen, das könnte eine Heidelibelle sein, die brauchen nur 3 Monate zur Entwicklung. Wann hast du denn deinen Teich angelegt?


----------



## Casybay (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Dany,
den Teich im April mit Wasser gefüllt, Pflanzen kamen im Mai.


----------



## Pammler (9. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



butzbacher schrieb:


> gelb = Frau, blau = Mann



Deshalb sind die so wild aufeinander rumgeflogen! :shock


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Libellenfreunde,
gestern war eine __ gemeine Heidelibelle am Teich und die war sehr fotogen.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
heute beim Baden kamen mir Prachtlibellen vor die Linse,
das waren an die 10 Stück, aber fast nicht zu fotografieren immer unterwegs.
Ich denke daß es eine Blauflügel Prachtlibelle ist.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Markus



> Ich denke daß es eine Blauflügel Prachtlibelle ist.





Schöne Bilder .....


----------



## danyvet (20. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich hab grad totales Glück gehabt!!!!

Ist ein Königslibellenmann, oder? Die sieht man ja fast nie wo sitzen. Und dass er fürs Foto im Flug so lang vor mir in der Luft gestanden ist, bis ich die Cam eingestellt hatte, find ich toll!


----------



## Conny (20. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,

den hast Du sehr gut erwischt


----------



## Casybay (20. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,
super Aufnahmen!!


----------



## Wild (20. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,
so etwas war heute auch an unserem Teich. Leider keine Kamera dabei gehabt 
Gruß Norbert


----------



## StefanBO (21. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer von hinten (oder?)


----------



## Dieter_B (21. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Dann will ich auch mal mein Bild von einer grad geschlüpften Libelle hier einstellen.


----------



## boesihexi (21. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



StefanBO schrieb:


> __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer von hinten (oder?)



...und von vorne


----------



## danyvet (21. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

jupiduuu!!! Helmut, du hast recht! Es gibt im 22. Bezirk Prachtlibellen! Aber nicht nur beim (Donau-Oder-)Kanal (den meintest du doch?), sondern sogar in meinem Garten!!!!
Zuerst dachte ich, was ist denn das für ein brauner Schmetterling, dann erst sah ich, dass es eine Libelle war. Ich bin gerade aus dem Pool raus, war klitschnass und hatte natürlich keine Cam in Reichweite. Aber die nette Libelle blieb solange im Garten, bis ich mir die Hände abgetrocknet und die Cam geholt hatte 
 

Und noch ein Liebesrad eines Pechlibellenpaares - Kamasutra für Fortgeschrittene - bin wirklich froh, keine Libellenfrau zu sein


----------



## Casybay (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Dany,
gelungene Bilder
Vielleicht gelingt es Dir , im Garten die Prachtlibellen beim Beute machen zu beobachten.
Die haben einen festen Ansitz wie Greifvögel, von wo aus sie sich die kleinen __ Fliegen die vorbei kommen schnappen.


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten Morgen.

Schon vor einigen Tagen hat sich ein __ Plattbauch-Paar (denke, es ist eins) an unserem Teich eingefunden.
 
Die beiden waren sehr mit sich beschäftigt.


----------



## Digicat (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

@ Dany: na siehste ... und ich meinte den Kanal 
Ich weiß, man ist so aufgeregt, wenn man so ein Exemplar im Garten entdeckt ... vielleicht gehts beim nächstenmal ein bisserl schärfer , der AF dürfte auf den "Maschendrahtzaun" scharf gestellt haben 

@ Annett:  ... ist ein Plattbauchpärchen 

Gestern war eine wahre __ Plattbauch Invasion bei uns, wie ich am Teich gegraben habe ...

Waren sicher 20 Stück


----------



## boesihexi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

wow, annett, tolles bild! du bist nicht zufällig ääähm... produzentin vom beruf?


----------



## Annett (22. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ja, Gabriela....

Produzentin von Lebens- und Futtermitteln. 


 

Und nun muss ich echt wech. :cu


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

ich hab da auch noch eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer. Sie wollte gerade ihre Eier an den Holzfliesen meiner Terrasse ablegen, aber die wird ja gar nicht überflutet  leider ist das Bild nciht sooo toll, war gar nicht so einfach, die blieb kaum mal wo länger als eine Zehntelsekunden sitzen...


----------



## danyvet (24. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

achja, und meine Blutrote Heidelibelle wollt ich euch auch noch zeigen


----------



## danyvet (27. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Heute hat der Herbst begonnen 
Zumindest, wenn man nach den Libellen geht 
Ich konnte es fast nicht fassen, sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt (oder noch nie vorher beachtet...)
Egal wo (edit: nicht nur über meinem Garten, sondern auch in der ganzen näheren Umgebung, wie ich auf der Mittagsgassirunde sehen konnte), sooft ich nach oben schaute, waren immer zwischen 2 und 10 Libellen ober mir, in einer Höhe von 1,5 - ca 10/15m (höher vielleicht auch noch, aber da kann man sie dann schon schwer ausmachen  )

Eine hat sich zum Glück mal hingesetzt und da konnte ich sehen, dass ich von Herbstmosaikjungfern umzingelt bin.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (28. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



danyvet schrieb:


> ich hab da auch noch eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer. Sie wollte gerade ihre Eier an den Holzfliesen meiner Terrasse ablegen, aber die wird ja gar nicht überflutet  leider ist das Bild nciht sooo toll, war gar nicht so einfach, die blieb kaum mal wo länger als eine Zehntelsekunden sitzen...


lustig, so eine war bei uns auch gestern, und sie wollte die Eier auch auf dem Holzboden ablegen 


Ihr habt ja echt ne ganze Menge schöne Libellen, Zeit das ich auch mal ein paar zeige 

__ Kleinlibellen
     

und Die Mosaikjungfer, sie war gerade an unserer kleinen Brücke geschlüpft, eine seltene Gelegenheit, sie mal aus nächster Nähe zu betrachten


----------



## danyvet (28. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hab ich gestern geschrieben 2 - 10!?!? Heute, als ich mit dem Fahrrad vom Einkaufen heim fuhr, hab ich mal kurz zum Himmel gesehen und da waren auf einem Blick geschätzte 50!!!!
Kennt ihr so ein Phänomen? Ich hab sowas noch nie beobachtet.... Und ich glaube, es waren fast nur Herbstmosaikjungfernweibchen (kann man natürlich auf die Entfernung nicht sagen, aber sooft eine knapp an mir vorbeiflog, war es erkennbar ein Weibchen)


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Dany

Ja ... Ich .... 

Die haben sich nicht nur für den Teichbau interessiert, sondern haben auch meine Haare inspizieren wollen .... so knapp sind die über mir geflogen .....


----------



## Dr. Gediman (29. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

hmmmm und ich kann mich freuen, wenn mal eine Mosaikjungfer unseren Teich besucht... Ach nein, gestern hab ich ja zwei gesehen 
Heute hab ich sogar vermutlich zwei __ Heidelibellen gesehen, eine Premiere!


----------



## ron (29. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

mal wieder an der Zeit etwas von mir hören zu lassen.

Hier ein paar neue Libellenbilder

     



LG

Ron


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo.

Wirklich tolle Bilder werden hier gezeigt. 



			
				danyvet schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr so ein Phänomen? Ich hab sowas noch nie beobachtet....


Gestern habe ich ein Feld an einem Waldstück mit dem Grubber bearbeitet. In der unmittelbaren Waldrandnähe hielten sich auch recht viele __ Großlibellen auf.
Ich vermute ebenfalls Mosaikjungfern, bin aber nicht ausgestiegen um mir eine näher anzusehen... 

Mir ist das vorher auch nie so aufgefallen. Mal 1 oder 2 jagende Libellen auf einem Feld - ja. Aber nicht um die 20 oder mehr so eng beisammen. 
Angeblich gibts dort im Wald auch einen Weiher.  Vielleicht waren das alles neu geschlüpfte, hungrige Exemplare? Pärchen habe ich keine gesehen...


----------



## danyvet (30. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Annett,

ja, bei mir sinds auch vermutlich nur Weibchen. Wir haben hier in der Umgebung mehrere so kleinere Gartenteiche (meiner ist schon einer der größten), aber bei mir sind definitiv keine geschlüpft, sonst würd ich ja die Exuvien sehen. Außerdem wär mir das aufgefallen, wenn hunderte Larven drin gewesen wären, da hätt kein Molch und kein Quappi überlebt. D.h. irgendwo muss es einen Teich geben, der jetzt quasi unter einem Haufen Exuvien liegt. Echt, es sind sooo viele und auch über größeren Straßenzügen, nahe der Autobahn, überall, wo auch einige hundert Meter entfernt kein Teich mehr ist. Und es sind wirklich Hunderte, wenn nicht Tausende, alle zusammen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass es immer dieselben 20-50 sind, die immer dort sind, wo ich bin


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Dany ... bei uns sind sie nur einmal so in Massen aufgetreten ....

Woher die gekommen sind 

Ich glaube einfach die Hitze hat sie alle ziemlich gleichzeitig schlüpfen lassen und sie haben sich in Trupp`s zusammen gefunden ....

Meißt treten sie doch dort auf, wo sie auch ein Futterangebot vorfinden ....

Mein Garten ist diesbezüglich ein Paradies ... herrlich "Ungepflegt" .... das Gras steht in voller Blüte ... die "Wildkräuter" sprießen ... feuchte Stellen lasse ich nicht austrocknen ....

Wunderbar für die "fliegenden" Räuber ... damit meine ich auch die Piepmatze ...


----------



## danyvet (30. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei uns war das jetzt eben 3 Tage lang. Heute im Regen __ fliegen sie natürlich nicht. Würd mich echt brennend interessieren, wo die alle geschlüpft sind...


----------



## Digicat (30. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Vielleicht am Donau-Oder-Kanal und in diversen Gartenteichen ... 

Bei uns hat sich der "Trupp/Schwarm" ca. eine halbe Stunde aufgehalten ...

Dann sind sie weiter gezogen ... waren also net ständig da ...


----------



## Dilmun (30. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ Helmut

Du kannst ja eh so gut mit der Natur und ihren Tieren kommunizieren.....

Kannst ihnen nicht sagen, sie sollen über den Wechsel __ fliegen. Ich hätt auch gerne welche.....

Momentan muss ich mich mit euren schönen Fotos begnügen.....


----------



## sascharr (31. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

diese hier hat sich schon 2x in unseren teich verirrt und wir mussten baywatch spielen....


----------



## danyvet (31. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo liebe Libellenfreunde!

Ich hab heut mal ein paar Bilder gemacht von unserer Herbstmosaikjungferninvasion (wow, das wär ein tolles Wort fürs Galgenspiel  ), leider waren heute nicht sooo viele unterwegs wie vor 2 oder 3 Tagen. Auf den Bildern ist immer nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt des Himmels drauf und sie sind aber überall geflogen, nicht nur dort, wo ich hinfotografiert hab 

Wer findet die meisten


----------



## becca (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich hab total große Angst vor Libellen! Ich weiß eh, dass ich mich mit den Tierchen anfreunden müssen werde, sobald mein Teich dann einmal fertig ist, aber irgendwie finde ich die total gruselig und grauslich, schon als Kind mochte ich die nicht und ich finde sie jetzt auch noch total ekelig  Mit anderen Tierchen habe ich kein so großes Problem! Naja, vielleicht wird ja Schocktherapie wirken... werde wahrscheinlich noch oft genug mit Libellen konfrontiert!


----------



## danyvet (1. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Becca: wenn du erst mal siehst, dass sie nix tun, sondern meist nur einen halben Meter vor dir in der Luft stehen und dich anglotzen, dann wirst du deine Angst (hoffentlich) schnell ablegen. Aber ich muss gestehen, manchmal ziehen sie so knapp an mir vorbei, dass ich mich auch schon mal schnell ducke. Reflex 
Aber ja, bei einem Teich kommst du um Libellen kaum rum


----------



## Moderlieschenking (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo liebe Libellenfreunde,
heute ein paar Fotos von einem Weibchen einer Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer,
sie war gestern beim Ablegen der Eier da, und setzte sich zeitweise mal hin.
Sonst lassen die sich ja gar nicht so einfach fotografieren.
LG Markus


----------



## wmt (3. Aug. 2010)

*Gebänderte Prachtlibelle*

Letzte Woche habe ich in der Nähe von Regensburg diese
Gebänderte Prachtlibelle gesehen, die leider bei mir nicht vorkommt. (Ein Futterinteressent war direkt unter ihr)


----------



## Rotkehlchen (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Dieses Prachtexemplar saß heute früh vom Regen durchnässt vorm Teich. Ich habe es dann auf den Finger krabbeln lassen und auf eine Dahlie gesetzt. Welche Art es ist, habe ich noch nicht nachgeguckt (die Libelle, die Dahlie ist eine Summer Fling):

 

LG
Sandra


----------



## danyvet (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

...und die Libelle ist eine Herbstmosaikjungfer  (Erkennungsmerkmal: gelblichweißes T am Thorax)


----------



## Rotkehlchen (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke! Das erspart mir das Suchen, kann ich gleich direkt googeln .

LG
Sandra


----------



## Conny (6. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

heute war ich mit dem Canon 100-400L auf Jagd. Es sollten eigentlich Flugaufnahmen werden  die sind aber heute alle so schnell  oder ich so langsam.
Sie hier flog immer um mich herum, um zu verschwinden :evil Im __ Lavendel habe ich sie gut getarnt entdeckt. 
Stativ, F6.3, 1/1250, ISO 800, Entfernung 3.3m , Diese Werte habe ich fest auf einer Taste für Flugaufnahmen.


----------



## danyvet (8. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

da es noch keinen Libellenlarventhread gibt, aber diese Monster ja irgendwie auch Libellen sind, bzw. mal werden, hab ich mir gedacht, ich stell´s hier rein
(leider mit der kleinen Cam gemacht, da der Akku der DSLR just in dem Moment im Ladegerät steckte :evil )
ich hab Glück gehabt, unmittelbar nach drücken des Auslösers hielt die rechte das Glotzduell nicht mehr aus 

Titel des Fotos: "High noon"!


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Libellenfreunde

Jetzt gerade schwirrt ein Trupp von 10 - 20 Individuen wieder im Garten herum ....

Von der Größe her könnten es "Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfern" sein ... kann man im Flug leider schwer erkennen 

Von den Wetterbedingungen her .... fast Windstill, sonnig ... aber schon längere Schatten ... sie __ fliegen sowohl im Schatten wie auch in der Sonne und sie jagen ... vermutlich "Muckerln" ...

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus ... auch so Beobachtungen heute gemacht


----------



## danyvet (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Helmut, das werden bei dir vielleicht auch die Herbstmosaikjungfern sein, die da bei mir auch in Massen rumfliegen. Da ich noch nie so ein Phänomen bei anderen Libellen beobachtet habe, geh ich fast davon aus. (das hört sich jetzt an, als wär ich der volle Libellenbeobachtungsprofi, der das schon seit zig Jahren macht  ) Vielleicht hast du Glück und es setzt sich auch mal eine wo hin 
edit: die von Conny ist ja auch so eine, die dürften jetzt "in" sein


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Libellenfreunde

@ Dany: ja das könnte gut sein ...

Heute wieder so ein Phänomen ... aber nicht zu Hause sondern auf der Heimfahrt ... 

Immer wieder sind Libellenschwärme rund ums fahrende Auto geflogen ... und das auf der Bundesstraße, bei 70 - 80 Km/h ..... 

Auf der ca. 24 Km langen fahrt sind uns an verschiedenen Stellen, ob Ortsgebiet oder "Freiland" bestimmt 7 - 8 solch Schwärme um die Ohren geflogen .... manchmal ist es mir vorgekommen als wären es Hunderte .... es lagen auch leider schon todgefahrene auf der Straße ....

Auch bilde ich mir ein, es waren verschiedene Arten ... "Große" wie auch "Kleine" 

So ein Schauspiel konnte ich noch nie beobachten ......

Zu Hause angekommen ... wieder gut und gerne 20-30 Libellen die im Garten herum flogen .....


----------



## danyvet (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



> So ein Schauspiel konnte ich noch nie beobachten ...


also, wenn DU das sagst, der ja schon etwas länger als ich Libellen beobachtet, dann bestätigt mich das in meiner Meinung nur noch mehr, dass das heurige Jahr einfach eigenartig ist.
Wahrscheinlich ist das jetzt schon das Aufrüsten der Insekten für den Vernichtungsschlag gegen die Menschheit. Die Insekten werden siegen
Nein, Scherz, ich glaub nicht an solche verrückten Theorien, aber heuer ist wirklich alles anders als sonst.

[OT]zb. haben sie jetzt grad im Radio in den Nachrichten gesagt, dass in Wien Simmering die Menschen bis zur Hüfte im Wasser stehen!!!! So stark hat es in den letzen 2 Stunden geregnet! In Wien gibts normalerweise nie solche argen Wetterkatastrophen. Flughafen Wien ist gesperrt, die Öffis fahren nicht (Busse und Straßenbahnbetrieb eingestellt) oder nur im Notbetrieb (U-Bahn). Der Radiosprecher hat irgendwie eine zittrige Stimme, als er das sagte.... wirklich beunruhigend die Wetterlage zur Zeit :?[/OT]


----------



## StefanBO (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Heute ... also eigentlich gestern ... gab es ein neues Model am Teich


----------



## RainerSchm (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Stefan,

schöne Bilder. Sogar im Flug erwischt 

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Heidelibelle. Ich finde, __ Heidelibellen sind schwer zu unterscheiden, daher ist mein Tipp das Männchen der __ Gemeine Heidelibelle. 

Schönen Sonntag noch

Rainer


----------



## StefanBO (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Rainer, vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Ich hatte in meinen Büchern auch schon zwei farblich unterschiedliche Fotos zur Blutroten Heidelibelle gefunden, und war mir nicht sicher, was ich da fotografiert habe. Aber hier im Forum wird ja automatisch zum Lexikoneintrag "__ Gemeine Heidelibelle" verlinkt, und da steht dann:


> Eine weitere Verwechslungsmöglichkeit besteht auch mit der Blutroten Heidelibelle.
> Unterscheiden kann man beide hier an den Beinen. Diese sind bei der „Blutroten“ durchweg schwarz, bei der Gemeinen Heidelibelle schwarz und oberseits gelb.


Also, ich kann da allenfalls einen Hauch von gelb am Beinansatz erkennen, das kann doch nicht gemeint sein, oder? Also doch eher schwarze Beine und blutrote Heidelibelle!??


----------



## RainerSchm (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Stefan,

wie gesagt, gar nicht so einfach. Ich meine aber immer noch ,dass es die __ Gemeine Heidelibelle ist. Die Farben der Blutroten sind viel intensiver und die Beine viel dunkler. 

Siehe den Link hier http://www.libellen.li/

Schönen Sonntag 

Rainer


----------



## StefanBO (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Du hast Recht, auf dem zweiten und dritten Bild sind die Beine recht hell. Ich hatte mir zunächst nur das vierte Bild näher angeschaut, da finde ich die Beine recht dunkel.

Die intensive Färbung kommt wohl mit dem "Alter", ist erst nach zwei Wochen voll ausgeprägt - daher als Unterscheidungsmerkmal nicht so eindeutig wie die Beinfärbung.


----------



## idefix--211 (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

nun endlich tauchen auch bei mir die Mosaikjungfern auf (letztes Jahr waren sie einige Wochen früher dran).

Eine musste siche dann natürlich mal wieder durch die offene Terassentür verirren und dann auch noch dort landen:
 

Als ich sie dann in besten Baywatch-Manier gerettet habe, hat sie als Dank versucht, mich zu beißen . Aber dann ließ sie doch in der Sonne ihre Flügel trocknen, erst auf meiner Hand, dann hier:
 



Irgendwie sind gerade diese Libellen jedes Jahr solche Depperla und man muss sie immer wieder aus dem Haus befördern, aber ins Aquarium hatte sich noch nie eine verirrt.


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Libellenfreunde,
gestern besuchte mich am Teich das Männchen einer gemeinen Heidelibelle.
LG Markus


----------



## kleinefische (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
angeregt durch all die schönen Libellenfotos hier, habe ich auch angefangen mit der Kamera um den Teich zu pirschen. Die meisten Bilder werden leider noch unscharf, aber...Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister.
Hier mal zwei Anfängerbilder, die ich heute machen konnte.
Gruß 
Sabine


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Libellenfreunde

Gestern konnte ich ergründen warum immer soviele Libellen herum schwirren.

Konnte den Schlupf von "Fliegenden Ameisen" beobachten .... kurz darauf waren bestimmt wieder an die 20 - 30 Libellen da, die die "Fliegenden Ameisen" in der Luft einsammelten.

Wir saßen mit Freunden in der unmittelbaren Umgebung des Schlupfloches der Ameisen und die Libellen umschwirrten uns derart nah ... man heutte sie mit den Händen fangen könnten.

Leider konnte man nicht erkennen, um welche Art es sich handelt ... die sind verdammt schnell.

Bilde mir aber ein das ich "Blau/Grün" erkennen konnte .... also entweder waren es Königslibellen oder Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfern ... auch die Größe passte zu den Libellen .... und was war wieder net dabei .... die Cam ..... 

Das Schauspiel dauerte ca. 5 Minuten .... dann war der Spuck wieder vorbei .

Konntet Ihr auch schon solch zusammentreffen, Schlupf von fliegenden Ameisen und Libellenschwärme beobachten


----------



## Dawn (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten Morgen!
Nein, so viele __ fliegen hier nicht, aber wenn die Sonne ordentlich scheint, gegen Mittag, da brummen diese "Hubschrauber" hier auch in Tieffliegermanier durch die Gegend. Nicht erst einmal, dass wir uns vor Schreck ducken mussten 
Leider ohne Foto, aber hier fliegen beide von dir, Helmut erwähnten Arten! Manchmal setzen sie sich nämlich auch kurz hin 
Vor 2 Tagen war die wilde Jagd durch unseren Garten! Eine Libelle vorne an, dahinter her ein Vogel, mann, die haben ein Tempo gehabt! Leider zu schnell um den Ausgang dieses "Events" zu sehen.


----------



## RainerSchm (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,

ja, das ist eine tolle Erklärung für das Phänomen. Die fliegenden Ameisenkönigen und -männchen sind natürlich herrliche Leckerbissen für die Libellen. Und die großen Mosaikjungfern oder Königlibellen werden  den Ameisen auch gut Herr. 

Heute hat uns ein Männchen der Frühen Heidelibelle am Schwimmteich besucht:


 

Zunächst dachte ich, es sei eine Blutrote Heidellibelle, aber der gelbe Fleck auf dem Hinterflügel ist ein klares Indiz 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Libellenfreunde,

so ein rotes Tier hätte ich auch - allerdings ist er nicht allein D


----------



## RainerSchm (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Christine,

ich meine, das ist eine Blutrote Heidelibelle, weil der Hinterleib breiter wird. Da muss man aber schon genau hinsehen, um das Weibchen zu sehen.  

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Christine (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Rainer,

die Biester wollten überhaupt nicht fotografiert werden - immer wenn ich versucht habe, näher zu kommen, haben sie sich verflüchtigt....


----------



## RainerSchm (22. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ja, meine war auch sehr schüchtern 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## nik (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe hier auch eine Grazie, weiß aber nicht welche. Eine Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfern ist es wohl nicht. Sie ist auch ein bisschen kleiner. Eine Grüne, wie von mir anfänglich angenommen, ist es wegen der Eiablage in die Erde wohl auch nicht. 
Wer hat eine Idee? 
    
   

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## danyvet (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Warum glaubst du nicht, dass es eine Blaugrüne ist? Es gibt auch die "Kleine Mosaikjungfer", aber so klein schaut mir die gar nicht aus. Außerdem ist die kleine stärker behaart.
Mein Kater hat heute auch leider eine erwischt, ich glaube, es war eine Herbstmosaikjungfer, von denen bei uns zur Zeit wahnsinnig viele herum __ fliegen. Mühsam hat sie sich 20cm weitergeschleppt, wo sie dann verendet ist (glaub ich zumindest, hab nicht abgehört, ob ihr "Herz" noch schlägt...)


----------



## nik (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,

habe nur das schlechte Bild von einer Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer, die ist auch nochmal größer.

 

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## Inken (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Nik!

Schau mal hier  rein. Demnach sind dir Blaugrünen die Männchen und die Grünen die Weibchen.

Du scheinst ein Mädel erwischt zu haben!


----------



## danyvet (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Genau, Inken, und das andere "schlechte" (aber hallo!!! für eine Aufnahme im Flug ist das suuuuuuper!!!  ) ist ein Männchen.


----------



## nik (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

okay, ich glaube euch. 

Damit es nicht bildlos wird, zwei Bilder von einer besonders unscheinbaren Libelle auf dem Blütenstängel einer Sagittaria graminea. Welche es ist, weiß ich aber wieder nicht! 

   

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## Digicat (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Nik

Bild #2 ist sehr gut 

Würde aber in Hochformat noch besser kommen 

Wir wollen ja hier Bilder sehen ... also dann nochmal die Flugbilder der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna cyanea)

         
Bitte nicht durch den falschen Dateinamem irritieren lassen, habs bei der Namensvergebung falsch bestimmt 

Heute war das Weibchen auch da

Leider verwackelt (1/20 bei 400mm )


----------



## RainerSchm (26. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Wow, Helmut, super Klasse Flugbilder

   

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Gunnar (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten Morgen Leute.

Sind ja tolle Bilder, die man hier sieht. Wirklich gut!!
Habe mich letztes Wochenende auch auf die LAUER gelegt und diese Libelle abgelichtet.
   

Wer kann  sagen, was das für ein schönes Exemplar ist? Die roten Stellen an den Flügeln sind sehr Auffällig.

  

Übrigens war die Libelle in den Teich abgestürzt und wir haben sie dann mit einem langen Stock vor den gefräßigen Fröschen  

gerettet! Als Fotomodell hat sie dann super mitgespielt, bevor sie losgeflogen ist.


----------



## Inken (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Gunnar!

Superschöne Libellenfotos, toll! 

Das könnte eine Heidelibelle sein, evtl. diese hier ?

Aber auch die beiden dicken __ Frösche, super getroffen!


----------



## RainerSchm (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Gunnar,

ja, schöne Photos. Die Hinterflügel sind schon ziemlich mitgenommen. Vielleicht hatte sie einen Kampf vorher und ist deshalb ins Wasser gestürzt. 

Ich schwanke auch zwischen der Frühen und der Gemeinen Heidelibelle. http://www.libellen.li/grafiken/gemeine-heidelibelle-klein1.jpg

Was hat denn der dicke Frosch gefressen? Der sieht ja sogar moppeliger aus als ich 

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Gunnar (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Inken, Hallo Rainer.

Super Infos!
Aha, also eine Heidelibelle. Ein Männchen? Erkennt ihr das an der Farbe?
Ja, die Flügel, vor allem der EINE hat schon einiges erlebt - da fehlt schon was - kann man gut erkennen. Das sehen wir oft, daß sich zwei, drei Libellen im Flug behaken.

Von den dicken Fröschen haben wir so einige, aber daß gleich zwei so dicht beieinander nach der Laichzeit.... - das sieht man nicht so oft! Ich wollte noch mehr Fotos von den beiden dicken machen, klappte aber nicht, da unser Sohn zu Neugierig war....! Ist nicht so schlimm.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Inken (27. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Gunnar!

Schau dir doch mal diese Seite zur Libellenbestimmung an! Wenn du dort auf "__ Großlibellen" klickst, bist du auch prompt bei der Heidelibelle!

Dir auch ein schönes WE!


----------



## danyvet (29. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Nik,


> zwei Bilder von einer besonders unscheinbaren Libelle auf dem Blütenstängel einer Sagittaria graminea. Welche es ist, weiß ich aber wieder nicht!


etwas verspätet, aber doch: ich glaube, das ist eine weibliche __ Pechlibelle, aber sicher bin ich nicht.


----------



## Dr. Gediman (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Gunnar: Ich bin auch für eine Heidelibelle, doch welche weiß ich nicht.



Ich hab da auch mal wieder ein paar Libellen abgelichtet!
Vielleicht lieg ich mit meinen Bestimmungen daneben, also eure Vorschläge würde ich auch gerne hören 

Blau-Grüne-Mosaikjungfer

 


__ Heidelibellen, die roten sind die Männchen und die gelben die Weibchen, das konnte ich schon beobachten. Aber sind es nun Gemeine Heidelibellen oder doch eine andere Sorte?

       


Diese Art ist mir gestern zum ersten mal begegnet, weiß einer was das ist? sie scheint mir etwas länger zu sein als andere __ Kleinlibellen und schimmert grün.

 


Das hier könnte eine Große __ Pechlibelle sein, allerdings sah ich sie heute zum ersten mal wieder seit Wochen, also vielleicht doch etwas anderes?

 


Und diese, ich vermute eine Blutrote Heidelibelle, habe ich mal ausnahmsweise nicht in unserem Garten fotografiert, sondern weit entfernt


----------



## danyvet (5. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei der längeren schlanken würd ich auch irgendeine Binsenjungfer tippen, ohne jetzt wirklich im Bestimmungsbuch nachgesehen zu haben. Lass mir also gern widersprechen 

edit: die anderen sind mMn auch __ gemeine Heidelibelle und das letzte blutrote HL


----------



## Dr. Gediman (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



danyvet schrieb:


> Bei der längeren schlanken würd ich auch irgendeine Binsenjungfer tippen, ohne jetzt wirklich im Bestimmungsbuch nachgesehen zu haben. Lass mir also gern widersprechen
> 
> edit: die anderen sind mMn auch __ gemeine Heidelibelle und das letzte blutrote HL



Dankeschön! wieder was gelernt


----------



## RainerSchm (6. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Gediman (oder besser Alien),

das ist ja eine schöne Libellenvielfalt die Du im Garten und Umgebung hast. 

Ich würde folgendes bestimmen:

1. Herbst-Mosaikjungfer Männchen (mich irritieren zwar die braunen Augen, aber sonst passt es meiner Meinung. Die blaue Farbe kommt vielleicht auf dem Bild oder meinem Monitor nicht so rüber)
2. Frühe Heidelibelle Männchen wegen den gelben Flecken auf den Hinterflügeln
3. Frühe Heidelibelle Weibchen 
4. und 5. __ Große Heidelibelle Männchen
6. Weidenjungfer (ein besonders schönes Exemplar) 
7. Große __ Pechlibelle
8. Blutrote Heidelibelle

Sehr schöne Bilder

Sonnige Grüße

Rainer


----------



## Dr. Gediman (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



RainerSchm schrieb:


> Hallo Gediman (oder besser Alien)


hehe



RainerSchm schrieb:


> das ist ja eine schöne Libellenvielfalt die Du im Garten und Umgebung hast.
> 
> Ich würde folgendes bestimmen:
> 
> ...


Super Danke für diese Liste!
Bei Bild 1 bleib ich allerdings bei der blau grünen 
Bild 5 müsste ein Weibchen sein, keine Ahnung warum sie so rot scheint, aber ich meine sie vorher im Doppeldeckerflug  als Kopilot gesehen zu haben 

Aber gegen Deine __ Heidelibellen Bestimmung kann ich nichts sagen, die Heidelibellen finde ich sehr schwer auseinander haltbar.

Und Weidenjungfer scheint mir sehr gut hinzukommen


----------



## StefanBO (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Rainer,

es ist zwar schon etwas her, aber ich habe neue Erkenntnisse 



StefanBO schrieb:


>





RainerSchm schrieb:


> Es ist auf jeden Fall eine Heidelibelle. Ich finde, __ Heidelibellen sind schwer zu unterscheiden, daher ist mein Tipp das Männchen der __ Gemeine Heidelibelle.


Ich tippe jetzt auf eine __ Große Heidelibelle (Sympetrum striolatum). Siehe:



> Des Weiteren trägt der Kopf eine schwarze Stirnzeichnung, die an den Augen endet, während sie sich bei der Gemeinen Heidelibelle (Sympetrum vulgatum) ein Stück weit an den Augen nach unten fortsetzt.



oder auch hier zur gemeinen Heidelibelle (mit Foto):



> Die schwarze Querbinde auf der Stirn verläuft bei beiden Geschlechtern seitlich vor den Augen abwärts (wichtiges Erkennungsmerkmal!).
> [...]
> Ähnliche Arten: Sympetrum striolatum; die Querbinde auf der Stirn läuft nicht oder nur sehr kurz vor den Augen herab


----------



## Conny (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

hier ein Heidelibelle, aber welche genau


----------



## Dawn (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Wer auch immer hat mit einem Partner in den letzten Tagen noch fleißig Eier in meinem Teicherl abgelegt. Hier ist die Libelle erschöpft in der Sonne


----------



## danyvet (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



Dawn schrieb:


> Wer auch immer


wie fast überall zu dieser Zeit, auch eine Heidelibelle


----------



## Dawn (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



danyvet schrieb:


> wie fast überall zu dieser Zeit, auch eine Heidelibelle



Dank dir, Dany, hatte keinen Nerv mir Zeit zu nehmen um danach zu suchen...
(Wie immer, ziemlich turbulent hier, Ende o.T.)


----------



## Dr. Gediman (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich hab dann in den letzten Tagen auch wieder einige Libellen gezählt:


Erstmal die Weidenjungfer, wie ich ja gelernt hab 

  was die hier wohl tut?
       


Hier die __ Heidelibellen

   
  bei der Eiablage
 

Dann noch eine Mosaikungfer, seltsamer Weise legt sie die Eier aufs Trockene...
 

Und das müsste eine Kleinlibellenlarve sein


----------



## danyvet (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Alles korrekt 

Die Eiablage bei den Mosaikjungfern find ich auch eigenartig. Bei mir legt sie auch immer im Trockenen ab, oft mehrere Meter vom Teich entfernt. Einmal sogar auf die Erde einer Palme (im Topf). In meinem Buch steht, dass sie die Eiablage im Trockenen, aber im Uferbereich machen, und bei Hochwasser schwappt es die Eier dann ins Wasser. Aber da, wo "meine! MJ abgelaicht hat, kommt NIE Wasser hin, außer Regen... aber so viel, dass es die Eier dann bis in den Teich spült.... never!


----------



## Dr. Gediman (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

bei Hochwasser? Hmmmmm durch den Regen in den letzten Tagen ist der Wasserpegel schon längst am Maximum, der steigt nicht weiter... Aber an manchen Stellen wo sie Eier abgelegt hat könnte Regen tatsächlich helfen

An dem  Ort auf dem Foto ist es allerdings wie bei deiner Palme. Es ist einfach hoffnungslos das die Eier von dort ins Wasser finden...


----------



## StefanBO (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,


danyvet schrieb:


> Die Eiablage bei den Mosaikjungfern find ich auch eigenartig. Bei mir legt sie auch immer im Trockenen ab, oft mehrere Meter vom Teich entfernt. Einmal sogar auf die Erde einer Palme (im Topf). In meinem Buch steht, dass sie die Eiablage im Trockenen, aber im Uferbereich machen, und bei Hochwasser schwappt es die Eier dann ins Wasser.


zunächst mal, Libellen legen ihre Eier für gewöhnlich im Wasser ab, auch die meisten Mosaikjungfernarten. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (nicht aus eigener Beobachtung  sondern aus der Literatur ), gibt es (in unseren Breiten!?) "nur" zwei (Aeshna-)Arten, die ihre Eier (auch) an Land ablegen. Eine dieser beiden Arten ist dann

Aeshna cyanea, die __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer. Eine für Libellen besonders häufige (= anspruchslose) Art! Wo hast du denn das mit dem Hochwasser gelesen? Ich habe zu dem Thema nur eine einzige Quelle gefunden, gerade die allgemeinverständliche "Fachliteratur" schweigt sich aus :?


> Die Eier überwintern; erst im April bis Mai des nächsten Jahres schlüpft die sogenannte Vorlarve. Dieses Stadium, das bei allen Libellen vorkommt, kann sich (wenn die Eier außerhalb des Wasser abgelegt wurden), durch schnellende Körperbewegungen ins Wasser katapultieren, wo es sich sofort zur ersten "richtigen" Larve häutet.(1)


Nun, so wie viele hier ihre Teiche "pflegen", "säubern" und "winterfest" machen, dürften ohnehin nur wenige Eier die Zeit bis zum nächsten Frühjahr überstehen 

(1) Ludwig/Becker u.a.: Tiere im Gartenteich, 4. Auflage 1994, S. 64


----------



## Limnos (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Inken

Man gewinnt an Schärfentiefe, wenn man per Blendenvorwahl die höchste Blendenzahl nimmt. Um nicht zu verwackeln oder belichtet man bis zu zwei Zeiten kürzer, als die Messung ergibt ( in Drittelstufen voreinstellbar), bzw. man nimmt einen Blitz. Libellen kann man am besten am frühen Morgen noch taubedeckt "erwischen"

Hier ein paar meiner Libellenbilder.
Das untere, mittlere Bild zeigt ein Kleinlibellengelege unter einem Teichrosenblatt.

         

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Conny (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

wenn ich Dir einmal widersprechen dürfte  
Bei der höchsten Blendenzahl die ein Objektiv theoretisch kann, man spricht hier von abblenden, kommt man in den Bereich der Beugungsunschärfe. Man versucht immer in der förderlichen Blende zu bleiben, also mind. 3-4 Blenden darunter.
Einen Blitz in der Naturfotografie zu verwenden, würde ich bis erwiesen ist, dass er Insektenaugen nicht irreparabel schädigt auf keine Fall empfehlen. 
Es geht auch ohne


----------



## Limnos (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Conny

Das mit der Beugungsunschärfe ist mir bekannt, aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, entscheide ich mich für die größere Tiefenschärfe, da mir entfernungsunscharfe Partien des bildwichtigen Objekts als größeren Nachteil erscheinen. Ich brauche mir ja kein Makroobjektiv mit Blende 32 zu kaufen, wenn ich davon nur bis Blende 11 oder 16 Gebrauch mache. Und wenn Libellen ihre Augen permanent der Sonne aussetzen ( sie können sie nichts einmal davon abwenden), dann dürfte ihnen ein Blitz keine irreparablen Schäden verursachen. Von allen Tieren, die ich fotografiert habe, haben nur Kraken, Kalmare und Tintenfische auf Blitz reagiert.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Conny (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich glaube über Optik brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren.
Wenn Beugungsunschärfe eintritt ist das Bild nicht mehr scharf sondern flau und verwaschen und zwar über das gesammte Bild, da hilft auch keine TS. Dafür gibt es die Möglichkeit des Stackens.
Die fördeliche Blende ist eine individuelle Angabe eines Objektivs, also habe ich bei einem Objektiv, das von Blende 2 bis 32 geht, mehr als eines von 4.5 bis 16.
Über Blitzen wurde hier und in Fotoforen ebenfalls schon viel diskutiert. Das muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, ob er Tiere gefährden möchte, um ein Blitzfoto zu haben. Schmetterlingshäuser verbieten blitzen kategorisch.


----------



## danyvet (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere (nicht aus eigener Beobachtung  sondern aus der Literatur ), gibt es (in unseren Breiten!?) "nur" zwei (Aeshna-)Arten, die ihre Eier (auch) an Land ablegen. Eine dieser beiden Arten ist dann
> 
> Aeshna cyanea, die __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer. Eine für Libellen besonders häufige (= anspruchslose) Art! Wo hast du denn das mit dem Hochwasser gelesen?



Hallo Stefan,

das mit dem Hochwasser hab ich nirgends gelesen, das ist nur meine ganz persönliche Schlussfolgerung von der Frage, warum sie die Eier an Land ablegen . Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Eier sich an Land entwickeln, die Larven schlüpfen und dann ins Wasser wandern.... Was für einen Sinn würde es denn deiner Meinung nach machen, dass sie die Eier an Land ablegen?  Mir ist eben nur diese Erklärung eingefallen. Aber wie gesagt, bei mir hat eine ihre Eier in der Erde einer Topfpflanze abgelegt, die ca. 4meter vom Ufer entfernt ist. Auch bei Regen haben die da kaum Chance, bis dorthin geschwappt zu werden.


----------



## StefanBO (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Dany,

weswegen diese beiden Aeshna-Arten ihre Eier an Land ablegen, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen 
Aber die zitierte Erklärung aus dem "Fachbuch" kommt mir schon glaubhaft vor.

Z.B. Meeresschildkröten lassen ihre Eier ja auch von der Sonne an Land ausbrüten ... Aber jetzt wird es wohl off-topic


----------



## Conny (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

ich finde die Frage, warum gerade diese Libellen ihre Eier aufs Trockene legen nicht OT.
Wir haben bei uns am Teich beide Arten. Am 21.09. habe ich morgens noch eine beobachtet. Das Bild ist freihand auf die Schnelle, also nicht in gewohnter Qualität. Sie ist dann zum Erikamattenzaun weitergeflogen 
Da kann die Natur doch nicht mehr damit rechnen, dass die Sonne irgendetwas ausbrütet 
Sehr interessant.


----------



## StefanBO (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

[OT]





Conny schrieb:


> ich finde die Frage, warum gerade diese Libellen ihre Eier aufs Trockene legen nicht OT.


Schon klar, bei Libellen ist das hier on topic 

Aber Meeresschildkröten (Reptilien) und deren Brutpflege, bzw. deren "Sandschutz und Brutkasten", wollte ich nur als Beispiel erwähnen. Da dürften es im Detail andere Gründe und Vor- bzw. auch Nachteile sein, als bei den Libellen, deren Eier ja auch nicht mit Wärme ausgebrütet werden müssen. Und nur auf diese Details bezog sich mein off-topic.
[/OT]
Erstaunlich finde ich es wie gesagt auch, dass sich die mir vorliegende Literatur einschließlich Onlinequellen zu dem Thema bei Libellen (sonst) ausschweigt. Wenn also jemand noch was dazu findet, oder auch nur eine Idee hat: Nur her damit


----------



## danyvet (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Da ich in meinem Buch (Kosmos Libellenführer von Bellmann) gar nix über Eiablage an Land finden konnte (keine Ahnung, wo ich dann eigentlich meine Info her hab  ) hab ich mal bei der internet-Suche "Libellen Eiablage an Land" eingegeben und bin dabei auf einen Wiki-Artikel über Smaragdlibellen gestoßen, wo folgendes steht:
".... Allerdings kommt bei verschiedenen Smaragdlibellen im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Libellen auch eine Eiablage an Land vor. So legt S. metallica Eipakete in das weiche Substrat am Seeufer, indem sie sie mit Hilfe des Ovipositors etwa einen Millimeter in den Boden versenkt. Ähnliches wurde auch bei S. meridionalis, S. sahlbergi, S. uchidai, S. williamsonis, S. elongata und S. minor  beobachtet, für weitere Arten mit ähnlich spitzhammerartig geformten Ovipositor wird das gleiche Verhalten angenommen. Die Eier entgehen auf diese Weise aquatischen Räubern, die Larven müssen allerdings nach dem Schlupf entweder aktiv ins Wasser gelangen oder eingespült werden....."
oder hier ein anderer wiki-Artikel über Libellen allgemein:
"...Andere Arten stechen die Eier in die Rinde von Bäumen am Ufer (zum Beispiel Weidenjungfer) oder werfen wie manche __ Heidelibellen die Eier über trockenen, möglicherweise später einmal überfluteten Senken ab..."
oder auch hier ein Artikel über gebänderte Heidelibellen:
"...An trockenen Stellen können die Eier auch mehrere Jahre bis zur nächsten Überschwemmung überleben...."

interessant. Also "rechnen" die Libellen doch eher damit, dass dort zumindest irgendwann mal Wasser hinkommt. Bei meiner Palme allerdings wird das eher nicht passieren. Zumindest wird das Wasser, das dort hinkommt, nicht wirklich Verbindung zum Teich haben. 

edit: huch, Stefan, ich hab dein Literaturzitat erst jetzt wirklich gesehen (ist ja schon auf der vorigen Seite  )
ins Wasser katapultieren, ist natürlich eine Option  was die Natur so alles miteinkalkuliert....


----------



## danyvet (19. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

TIPP!!!!

Heute war auf ORF2 ein Universum über Libellen. Für alle, die es nicht gesehen haben, es ist noch ca. 1 Woche on demand zu sehen! Absolut sehenswert für alle Libellenfreunde und solche, die es noch werden wollen


----------



## Dawn (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



danyvet schrieb:


> TIPP!!!!
> 
> Heute war auf ORF2 ein Universum über Libellen. Für alle, die es nicht gesehen haben, es ist noch ca. 1 Woche on demand zu sehen! Absolut sehenswert für alle Libellenfreunde und solche, die es noch werden wollen


Und heute Vormittag ist die Wiederholung, für die, dies noch direkt sehen können und wollen! Wir nehmes jedenfalls auf  , die Vorschau war einfach genial!


----------



## StefanBO (19. Nov. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*



danyvet schrieb:


> ins Wasser katapultieren, ist natürlich eine Option  was die Natur so alles miteinkalkuliert....


Ergänzend dazu, was zu den von dir erwähnten Weidenjungfern bei Wikipedia steht:


> Für den Fall, dass die Prolarven auf dem Erdboden landen, sind sie in der Lage, sich hüpfend zum Wasser zu bewegen.



Diese Libellenart fliegt von Ende Juli bis Mitte Oktober, und legt ihre Eier in der Paarungszeit ab Mitte August in die Rinde von Zweigen von Weichholzarten wie __ Erlen oder Weiden, die über der Wasseroberfläche wachsen. Dort überwintern die Eier bis zum April. Es gibt nur eine Generation pro Jahr.

Das bedeutet dann auch, wer die Zeit von Herbst bis Frühjahr nutzt, um seinen Garten "aufzuräumen" und entsprechende Zweige (bzw. Pflanzen) radikal entfernt, kann nur darauf hoffen, dass aus der Nachbarschaft wieder eine neue Generation Weidenjungfern (das betrifft auch sehr viele andere Libellenarten*) einwandert. Denn die "eigene" Libellengeneration wurde damit Opfer der Aufräumarbeiten.

(*) Alle 29 Kleinlibellenarten, sowie 11 der 13 Edellibellenarten, somit 40 der heimischen 80 Arten, legen ihre Eier in Pflanzen versteckt ab.


> In Pflanzen eingestochen werden meist Eier, die im Eistadium überwintern.


Wer es genauer wissen möchte:
Wolfgang Dreyer - Die Libellen, 1. Auflage 1986


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Moin Stefan,
vielen Dank für die wirklich wertvollen Infos.
Ein weiterer Grund, den Teich pflanztechnisch, erst im Frühjahr zu putzen.


----------



## danyvet (20. Nov. 2010)

*AW:  Libellen*

Wow! Danke, Stefan!! Wirklicht tolle Infos. Das Buch werd ich gleich auf meinen Amazon-Wunschzettel schreiben, vielleicht wirft ja das Christkind mal einen Blick drauf 
Die Natur ist sooo unglaublich! Faszination ohne Ende. Letzte Woche gabs wieder so eine extrem interessante Universum-Sendung über den Amazonas. Ich kam aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Solche genialen Ideen, wie sie die Natur hat, kämen keinem Menschen in den Sinn 

edit: :shock das Buch gibts nur noch gebraucht, und das noch um 40€!! arg....


----------



## doh (8. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Habe auch mal wieder neue Fotos von Libellen gemacht 
Sind zwar alles schon des öfteren genannte Sorten aber trotzdem, evtl gefallen Sie euch ja!
_
___________
Grüße Marcel


----------



## Frank (8. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hiho,

ha ... das Thema lebt wieder auf, endlich darf ich auch mal wieder. 

Damit ich bei euch nicht ganz in Vergessenheit gerate habe ich auch gleich mal einen "__ Vierfleck" mitgebracht. Die erste Großlibelle dieses Jahr an meinem Teich. 

 

Warte auf weitere "Beute".


----------



## Regs (8. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Marcel,
die __ Frühe Adonislibelle fliegt auch an meinen Teichen derzeit und paart sich. (Edit: ich hielt sie für eine Rote Heidelibelle)

Ich hatte, weil wir gestern und heute die Pferdeherden auf die Weiden getrieben haben, nicht viel Muße aber bin doch schnell ins Haus gelaufen und hab Kamera+Makro-Objektiv geholt.

 

Die schönen __ Vierfleck-Libellen habe ich hier noch nicht gesehen, ein tolles Foto, Frank!


----------



## Digicat (8. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

Gratulation, daß Eure Libellen schon __ fliegen .... und auch noch klasse abgelichtet 

Spitze ....

Bin gespannt, wann ich diesen Thread beleben kann :?


----------



## VolkerN (8. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

...ich auch ...ich auch ! :freu

war fast das ganze Wochenende ueber im Garten. Da ist mir auch die eine oder andere Libellenaufnahme gelungen


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Gratulation, daß Eure Libellen schon __ fliegen .... und auch noch klasse abgelichtet
> 
> ...



Bei mir fliegt hier auch noch nix, scheinbar ist unser Klima zu rauh


----------



## pyro (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei meiner Teichbaustelle war heute eine grosse Libelle da - mit bleistiftdickem Körper in hellblau. Meine Digicam war grade nicht greifbar...


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Moin.

Bei uns zeigte sich gestern vormittag auch der erste __ Plattbauch-Libellenmann am Teich. Leider ist die Karte der Kamera seit einiger Zeit randvoll, sodass sich ein Holen selbiger nicht lohnte.


----------



## danyvet (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

bei mir sind am wochenende auch die ersten Vierflecks geschlüpft! 
Eine hatte leider ein eingedepschtes Abdomen. Hoffe, sie kann trotzdem überleben. Stelle das Foto vielleicht heut abend rein.


----------



## Regs (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Vor meine Kamera wollen im Moment nur die Frühen Adonislibellen, obwohl auch andere Arten hier um die Teiche schwirren.

  

 

Hier im Paarungsrad.


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Regine

Sehr schön, vorallem das erste ist "Erste Sahne" .... 

Würde auch sehr gut hier hin passen


----------



## Regs (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank, das ist wirklich ein Kompliment.


----------



## Dachfrosch (9. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

bei mir ist dochauch schon eine geschlüpft, ich hab aber leider nur die Hülle gefunden


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

 boah, Regine, sooo tolle Fotos


----------



## Garfield (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

Ich möchte auch ein paar Besucher vom Wochenende vorstellen:


----------



## danyvet (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

boah, das sind ja auch so schöne Bilder! Toll! 
Bei mir sind heuer noch nicht sooo viele Libellen, aber in den nächsten Wochen wird das schon. Und da werd ich auch mal mein Stativ auslüften gehen 
(Oder macht ihr so tolle Fotos ohne Stativ?)


----------



## Regs (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten Morgen Jeannot,

besonders Dein __ Plattbauch gefällt mir - das filigrane Tier sieht vor dem weichen Hintergrund ganz toll aus.


----------



## Conny (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

ich hätte auch noch eine __ Frühe Adonislibelle bei der Morgentoilette 
 

Wirklich schöne Libellen-Bilder zeigt Ihr hier


----------



## Regs (10. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Conni,
1A gelungen!


----------



## Regs (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
eine Großlibelle flog gerade an meinen Teichen herum - kennt jemand die Art?

 

Nachtrag: Es ist ein __ Plattbauch -_ Libellula depressa_ Männchen.


----------



## danyvet (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

sehr schönes Foto, Regine!  die Adern auf den Flügeln kommen super raus!


----------



## Limnos (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi

Hier noch ein paar taufrische Kleinlibellenbilder


----------



## danyvet (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

sehr nett, die rote Adonis und die blaue Azurjungfer. Sieht aus wie extra so hingesetzt. Da waren sie aber ganz nett zu dir


----------



## Regs (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Dany,
vielen Dank!

Limnos bei Dir ist ja richtig was los, sie paaren sich gleich im Doppelpack. 

Mich begeistert auch Deine Seerose - meine haben erst ganz wenige Blätter (immerhin) aber Deine sind ja schon soooo schön!


----------



## danyvet (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Das sind keine Seerosen, das ist __ Froschbiss. Meiner ist heuer auch durchgekommen, allerdings hab ich erst jeweils 4 Blättchen bei ca. 5 Ableger


----------



## VolkerN (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte auch noch eine __ Frühe Adonislibelle bei der Morgentoilette



Hallo Conny,

...dein Bild von der Adonislibelle ist ein Meisterwerk ! ...bin total begeistert !


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Libellen*

Hallo Leute, 

ich hoffe Ihr gebt Euch auch mit 2008 Libellen zufrieden...

Die Bilder: upps, muß noch schnell verkleinern...
 
 
 
 
 

Grüße


Thomas


----------



## Regs (11. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



danyvet schrieb:


> Das sind keine Seerosen, das ist __ Froschbiss. Meiner ist heuer auch durchgekommen, allerdings hab ich erst jeweils 4 Blättchen bei ca. 5 Ableger



Jetzt wo Du es sagst, Dany. Ich habe gestern ein Becherchen davon eingekauft - er ist winzig klein.


----------



## danyvet (12. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

klein, aber oho!  __ Froschbiss ist eine der hübschesten Teichpflanzen, wenn er richtig viele Nährstoffe bekommt (was bei mir leider nicht der Fall ist)


----------



## Pammler (14. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Habe letzte Woche leider nur das Handy dabei gehabt als diese Libelle "schlüpfte"

 

Ist bissel unscharf aber "live" eine spannende Szene.


----------



## StefanBO (15. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hier war natürlich auch schon einiges los. Am eindrucksvollsten war ja die Plattbauchpaarung (in der Luft), aber so etwas lässt sich per Schnappschuss aus der Hand leider nicht festhalten


----------



## Regs (15. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Stefan,
schöne Fotos - ist schon Klasse, was wir in diesen Tagen zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## danyvet (15. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Torsten: na das ist aber eine ungewöhnliche Schlupfstelle!!! :shock


----------



## Conny (15. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

diese Art ist dieses Jahr neu am Teich. Sie haben ein eigenartiges Flugmuster. So hektisch.
 
Da ist sie auch schon wieder beim Abflug.


----------



## Ares (18. Mai 2011)

*Libellenrettung*

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich ja nur meine erst Seerosenblüte - in diesem Jahr - fotografieren. 

Da muss ich mit Schrecken eine Libelle entdecken, die ins Wasser gefallen ist.:shock
Da ich ja gerade meine Kamera dabei hatte, habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und sie als Modell missbraucht - bevor ich sie zum Trocknen an einen Tannenwedel gesetzt habe. 
Scheinbar geht es ihr auch wieder gut. Jedenfalls ist sie nun weg - ich hoffe geflogen.

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## Conny (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Sandra,

ich konnte schon öfter beobachten wie Männchen im Hormonkoller das Weibchen ins Wasser geschubst haben :evil
Meistens bin ich dann auch schneller als die Fische 
und lade die Dame als Gegenleistung zu einem Shooting ein


----------



## Casybay (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Sandra,
sehr schöne Aufnahmen von der Libelle.
Bei uns __ fliegen die noch nicht, die Grosslibellen habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Izanuela (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo, ich hatte heute auch ein paar Besucher bei mir am Teich...

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## pyro (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Heute kann ich hier auch was beisteuern aber bitte verzeiht mir das ich keine Profi-Digicam habe und die Libellen im Flug nicht scharf bekommen hab. 

Die gelbe hat wohl irgendwas im Teich abgelegt, dauernd tauchte die mit dem Hinterteil ins Wasser und wieder hoch...??


----------



## danyvet (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Pyro,

die gelbe ist das Weibchen zur blauen und nennt sich __ Plattbauch 
Ja, die hängen zuerst kurz in der Luft zusammen, gehen dann wieder auseinander und das Weibchen lässt mit so wippenden Bewegungen die Eier ins Wasser fallen. Genauso machen das auch die Vierflecklibellen. Die meisten "Schlanklibellen", also diese zarten, wie die Azurjungfern, Adonislibellen etc., hängen während der Eiablage zusammen, d.h. das Männchen hält sich mit seinem "Popsch" am Genick vom Weibchen fest. Bei den ganz großen, wie der __ Königslibelle oder den Mosaikjungfern schauts wieder anders aus, da sieht man die Paarung selber meist nicht, weil sie immer abseits vom Teich stattfindet, und das Weibchen kommt dann und legt ihre Eier einzeln am/im Teich ab. Entweder an die Unterseite von Seerosenblättern, oder an Stengeln von allen möglichen Pflanzen, und zwar passiert das ganz langsam, nicht so "im Vorbeifliegen" wie bei der Plattbauch. Sie tauchen auch ihr Hinterteil gut zur Hälfte ins Wasser und es sieht so aus als würden sie mit dem Hintern tasten, wo´s gerade günstig wäre, das Ei hinzukleben 

edit: ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr, welche Art das macht (irgendeine Jungfer....), aber ich konnte das sogar schon mal beobachten, es gibt eine, die taucht als ganzes unter Wasser! :shock auch mit dem Kopf, und klebt ihre Eier an Stengel etc.


----------



## pyro (18. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke für die Info Dany!

Die gelbe Libelle ist ca. 10 mal auf und ab - immer mit dem Hintern ins Wasser. 

Die "Meinungsverschiedenheit" von der blauen und der gelben war dann wohl doch was anderes....


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich hab hier auch ein Bild, eine Azurjungfer.


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich hab grad noch zwei Fotos gefunden, sind allerdings schon etwas älter.

Beide "Libellenräder" hab ich bei unserem Teich entdeckt.


----------



## Conny (19. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

eine __ Frühe Adonislibelle, weiblich
Die sind gerade die häufigsten Gäste am Teich


----------



## SonjaJ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Perfektes Makrobild, Conny!


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Vorhin entdeckt,
da schlüpft eine, aber welche Gattung ist es, Adonis?
Körperlänge so 3 - 4 cm.


----------



## Eugen (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Naja ein Adonis sieht anders aus 
Das ist eher eine Großlibelle.


----------



## Springmaus (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
bei uns am Teich war heut auch ganz schön was los !
Hier mal ein Bild 
Libelle ?

 

LG Doris


----------



## Springmaus (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo 
dieses vielleicht noch besser
 
LG Doris


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Doris

Ist eine "Frühe Adonislibelle"  ...

Leider ist die Libelle nicht ganz scharf 

Versuche mal mit manuellen Fokus zu arbeiten ... diese Libellen sind sehr geduldig und __ fliegen erst sehr spät, wenn du Ihr zu sehr an die Pelle rückst fort 

Mit welcher Cam fotografierst du


----------



## underfrange (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

als ich heute vom Urlaub nach Hause gekommen bin sind mir diese beiden Kammeraden aufgefallen:

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=589e4b-1305915471.jpg&size=original

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=0f338c-1305915715.jpg&size=original



Endlich weiß ich woher die angefressenen __ Moderlieschen kommen....
Habe vorhin noch eine 3. endteckt die schon ihre Flügel hat und kurz vor dem Abflug steht.


----------



## danyvet (20. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei mir sind letzte Nacht 7 Königslibellen geschüpft!!! Insgesamt jetzt schon 10 
Jetzt sitz ich grad im Garten und warte, ob noch eine rauskommt  Die besten Schlüpfhalme sind schon von den Exuvien besetzt. Ich glaub, die werd ich morgen abernten, damit andere wieder nachkommen können


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Libellenfreunde

Hurra ... die erste Libelle am Teich ... ein __ Vierfleck ....
 

Ein einziges Foto hat sie/er zugelassen


----------



## Conny (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

 Helmut zum Bild und zum Fund


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke Conny 

Ich nochmal .... 

Sie ist noch am Teich und hat mich noch ein Foto machen lassen 

 
Leider nicht so nah wie das erste, dafür sieht man mehr von der Zeichnung der Flügel


----------



## Springmaus (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Digicat

Hallo,

ganz tolle bilder machst Du !! 

Bislang mach ich Fotos nur "Vollautomatik" 

Morgen hab ich einen VHS Kurs 1X1 der Fotografie da lerne ich hoffentlich
ganz viel!

LG Doris


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

aus dem glashaus gerettet - ein __ vierfleck:


----------



## Marlowe (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Moin!

Die hängt da jetzt schon ein paar Stunden.

Werden die Flügel noch etwas? Verbogen sind sie.

Welche Art mag das sein?



Grüße,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## danyvet (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ist ein bissl unscharf... Vielleicht ein __ Vierfleck? Bei mir passiert das zumindest bei denen recht häufig (ca 30% haben Schlüpfdefekte). Meist wird das nix mehr mit den Flügeln, sie können nicht mehr __ fliegen. Aber auf dem Foto mag ich das nicht beurteilen


----------



## Marlowe (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ihr Lieben!

Noch ein Bild, diesmal ca drei Stunden nach dem ersten aufgenommen.


----------



## danyvet (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

ok, das ist schon eindeutiger. Es ist ein __ Vierfleck und diese Flügel werden nix mehr.
Hatte letztens auch so eine, der ich noch geholfen hab, zwei zusammenpickende Flügel vorsichtig auseinander zu trennen, aber die andere Seite war so verknittert (wobei, nicht mal soo extrem wie bei deiner hier) und sie konnte nicht wegfliegen. Sie fiel dann ins Wasser und binnen einer Stunde war nix mehr von ihr da. Die Molchis hatten sie erledigt.
Gute Gelegenheit, endlich die Bilder dazu hier rein zu stellen. Leider hab ich sie nicht von anfang an fotografiert, weil ich schon so viele andere zerknitterte frisch geschlüpfte Libellenbilder habe, und ich konnte ja nicht ahnen, dass das so enden wird. Also keine Foto-story 

 

Hier sieht man nicht viel, aber man kann die action erahnen bei der Wasserbewegung 
 

Hier hat der Molch den Flügel der Libelle im Maul
 

edit:  sorry, das mittlere Bild ist um 90° gedreht


----------



## Marlowe (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hey Dany!

Vielen Dank für die tolle Info!


Herzlichst,


Marlowe


----------



## Conny (21. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

hier ebenfalls mißgebildete Flügel.
Ich habe hier ein Thread dazu eröffnet.
Mich würden Eure Beobachtungen dazu sehr interessieren.


----------



## stefan76 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Gebänderte Prachtlibelle


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Sehr schöne Bilder die ihr da zeigt


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

Heute war wieder mein __ Vierfleck anwesend 

 

Wünsche noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Garfield (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

bei mir ist heute auch was los, vor allem die Adonis sind munter.
Kann mir jemand was sagen zum dritten Bild, vorne grün, und hinter blau, ich kann die nicht zuordnen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Jeannot

3.Bild = kleine Pechlibelle (Ischnura pumilio) Männchen

Super Bilder


----------



## Garfield (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

Dank dir Helmut,
Das ist dann meine 5te Art.


----------



## Ares (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Dieses Prachtexamplar durfte ich bei der Eiablage fotografieren.
Welche Art ist das?

Gruß

Sandra


----------



## danyvet (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

__ Königslibelle, hat bei mir heute auch abgelaicht 
Habe zum ersten Mal Männchen und Weibchen dieser Art glz. bei mir am Teich gesehen.
Da ging´s rund heute: eben dieses Pärchen und 3 __ Vierfleck (1 Pärchen und ein Solo-Männchen). So schnell konnt ich meinen Kopf gar nicht drehen, wie die um mich herum gesaust sind


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

@ Sandra: wie Dany schon sagte, ist eine __ Königslibelle (Anax Imperator) 
Dein 3. Bild gefällt mir sehr gut  
Ist ja fast auf Teichniveau ... ein bisserl tiefer wäre es sicher noch gegangen 

@ Dany: ja bei uns ist heute um eine Libellen mehr als gestern losgewesen 
Zu dem einen __ Vierfleck hat sich das andere Geschlecht hinzugesellt und sind so wie du es beschrieben hast herum gezischt 
Leider ist dann am frühen Nachmittag wieder ein Gewitter aufgezogen und weg waren sie


----------



## Garfield (23. Mai 2011)

*Start ins zweite Leben*

Hi, 

habe noch zwei __ Vierfleck vom Wochenende.
Hoffe das Anschauen macht euch soviel Spass wie mir das Knipsen.


----------



## danyvet (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten Morgen, leider ohne Fotos, aber ihr wisst ja schon, wie das aussieht, wenn Königslibellen schlüpfen 
Wollte nur vermelden, dass heute nacht wieder 3 geschlüpft sind, in toto macht das jetzt 13 Königslibellen!!!! Jetzt weiß ich, warum meine Quappis schon sooo dezimiert sind


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

Mein __ Vierfleck 

 

Diesmal auf einer echten Teichpflanze ... einem __ Binsen


----------



## danyvet (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Oje, der schaut auch ein bissl zerknittert aus...
Scheint aber von der Sitzhaltung her so, als könnt er __ fliegen...

Ich hab gestern übrigens ein paar Exuvien übersehen. Am Nachmittag hab ich dann noch 4 gefunden, also warens eigentlich 17. Und heute Nacht sind schon wieder 3 geschlüpft!!!! Also schon insgesamt 20!!!! Für meinen Teich find ich das beachtlich. Aber an der raschen Dezimierung der Quappis hab ich sowas schon geahnt. Ich hoffe, jetzt sind nicht mehr viele drin, denn die Quappis werden von Tag zu Tag weniger. Und Haxen sind ihnen auch noch keine gewachsen. Bis die an Land gehen....sind alle gefressen 
Ich mag Libellen, aber ihre Larven könnten sich doch auch von Plankton oder noch besser Fadenalgen ernähren. Davon ist genug da und die Quappis hätten auch mehr Chancen, mal Krötis zu werden


----------



## Limnos (24. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi

Hier noch zwei Bilder von der Frühen Adonislibelle!


----------



## Garfield (29. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da an meinem Teich fotografiert habe, finde nicht wirklich was im Netz, womit ich sie identifizieren könnte.
Möglicherweise ist sie tot, sie sitzt seit Stunden auf dem Blatt ohne sich zu regen, und auch beim grössten Wind, der ihr Blatt hin und her wirft, fliegt sie nicht davon.
Auch von mir liess sie sich nicht stören.


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

hallo,

diese schöne *Blauflügel-Prachtlibelle* (_Calopteryx virgo_)  habe ich heute beim spazieren gehen gesehen


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Jeannot

Das ist eine "frisch geschlüpfte" "Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna cyanea)"


----------



## Garfield (29. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Helmut,

danke, das würde die lange Apathie erklären.
Ich finde allerdings keine Hülle hier, deshalb habe ich nicht an die Möglichkeit gedacht.
Die kann weiter weg geschlüpft sein, und dann hier Sonne tanken zum aufwärmen ?


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Libellenfreunde

Habe heute nachmittag eine "Große __ Pechlibelle" vor dem ertrinken gerettet ...

Zum trocknen setzte ich sie auf eine nahestehende Terracotta Katze ...


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Jeannot

Sorry ... habe deinen Beitrag übersehen 

Ja ... so könnte es gewesen sein ...


----------



## Andreas A. (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
ich hatte heute auch seltenen Besuch am Teich. Eine gebänderte Prachtlibelle.
 Das nächste Fließgewässer, wo Prachtlibellen leben ist etwa 600 m weit weg.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andreas A. (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
bei diesem tollen Wetter sind jetzt einige Libellen bei mir an den beiden Teichen unterwegs. Hufeisen-Azurjungfern, __ Vierfleck, __ Plattbauch und Frühe Adonislibellen. 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Digicat (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Andreas

Um die "Gebänderte" beneid ich Dich


----------



## Andreas A. (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,
ich glaub die ist schon wieder weg. Muß ich wohl doch noch einen Bachlauf bauen. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus
heute waren bei mir auch drei Pärchen der Frühen Adonislibelle fleissig sich am paaren.
Ansonsten schwirrt nur eine __ Plattbauchlibelle rum, 
meine ganzen Mosaikjungfern wären auch schon geschlüpft, ich hab schon ganz viele
leere Hüllen gefunden.
Anbei ein paar Bilder von den Adonislibellen.
LG Markus


----------



## danyvet (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

was isn das für ein Pflanzerl am ersten Bild, wo die Libellen drauf hocken?


----------



## bollesennenhund (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo, 

davon hab ich auch noch ein paar Fotos, die sind in diesem Jahr auch bei mir sehr fleißig.

Grüße Paul aus NRW


----------



## Dachfrosch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

wieso sind eure Libellen alle schon geschlüpft? Meine sind noch immer Babys!


----------



## steingärtner (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo, 
bei uns war gestern wunderschönes Wetter, und über meinem Teich herrschte ein reges Treiben:

               

und während ich fotogarfiert habe, hat er sich auf der Ufermatte gesonnt:

 

LG, Marion


----------



## Moderlieschenking (31. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



> was isn das für ein Pflanzerl am ersten Bild, wo die Libellen drauf hocken?


meinst Du meine Dani?
Das ist eine __ gelbe Gauklerblume.
LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Halle

heute war richtig was los am Teich !


   


LG Doris


----------



## doh (2. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hatte vorhin auch Besuch von einem __ Vierfleck...
Leider sind die Bilder nicht so gut geworden, hatte irgendwie eine ziemlich zittrige Hand.


----------



## Lucy2412 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Libelle gestern in unserem neuen Teich, wir vermuten das sie Eier ablegte, erkennen konnten wir aber im nachhinein nichts an den Stellen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Lucy,
sehr schöne Aufnahmen,
das müsste das Weibchen der großen __ Königslibelle sein.
LG Markus


----------



## BettyBossi (3. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

auch bei uns gesehen....


----------



## Lucy2412 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hallo Lucy,
> sehr schöne Aufnahmen,
> das müsste das Weibchen der großen __ Königslibelle sein.
> LG Markus



Danke, sind wir da richtig in der Annahme das sie Eier ablegt? Mein Mann wollte nämlich dieses Wochenende sich um die Teichpflanzen kümmern und die abgestorbenen Planzenteile und Blätter entfernen. Dieses Blatt lassen wir aber lieber erst einmal so wie es ist.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Lucy,
ja die legt hier Eier ab,
Königslibellenweibchen machen das laut Beschreibung fast immer alleine.
Ich hatte noch nicht das Glück, dass sich bei mir eine einfindet.
Schau mal auf diese Seite, die wird Dir bei der
Bestimmung  von Libellen helfen.
Libellen und auch andere Teichbewohner legen häufig den Leich an abgestorbenen
Teichpflanzen, deshalb sollten diese immer gründlich durchsucht werden, bevor diese
entferntwerden. Da ich einen Ufergraben habe, lege ich meist meine abgestorbenen Pflanzenreste in diesen. 
LG Markus


----------



## Lucy2412 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Sehr schöne Seite  vielleicht haben wir ja das Glück und können kleine Libellen beim schlüpfen beobachten. Gestern und heute haben wir die Libelle wieder in unserem Teich entdecken können, so als ob sie nachschauen wollte ob noch alles in Ordnung ist

Lieben Gruß
Annette


----------



## Andreas A. (5. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
hier mal der Versuch den __ Plattbauch bei der Landung zu erwischen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## marcus18488 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
hab es heute mit nassen Füßen geschafft, auch ne __ Plattbauchlibelle zu fotographieren, und ein anderes Paar beim Liebesspiel gestört
      


Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## chrisamb (9. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
die hier habich gestern bei Uns im Graten entdeckt.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, wer da zu besuch war 
 

Christian


----------



## Digicat (9. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Christian

Da hast eine frischgeschlüpfte und zum trocknen "abhängende" Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer abgelichtet ... und das auch in sehr guter Qualität 

Danke fürs zeigen


----------



## chrisamb (9. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Frischgeschlüpft... darum sieht die so "anders" aus 



> ... und das auch in sehr guter Qualität



Und sowas aus deinem Mund ... hab ja nur ne kleine Casio Z750, mit der ich aber recht zufrieden bin.

Thx!

Christian


----------



## kullerbär_2010 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo alle zusammen,
auch ich hatte gestern das Glück eine Mosaikjungfer kurz nach verlassen der Haut zu fotografieren...Die Hülle sieht man noch etwas unterhalb der Libelle. Ist die erste dieses Jahr, aber ich habe gesehen, dass auch an den __ Schwertlilien schon einige Kletterversuche unternehmen. Wielange bleiben Libellen im Larvenstadium?


----------



## danyvet (10. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Das hängt von der Art ab. Die meisten __ Großlibellen haben 1 - 2 Jahre Larvenstadium, die __ Kleinlibellen meist nur 3 Monate. Es gibt sogar welche, die 3 Jahre brauchen um zu schlüpfen (oder sogar 5 Jahre?? bin mir nicht mehr sicher...  )


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Kullerbär,

wie Dany schon schrieb hängt das von der einzelnen Art, aber auch von der Nahrungsgrundlage und Wassertemperatur ab. Der __ Plattbauch wird z.B mit 2 Jahren Larvendauer angegeben, bei mir braucht er meißt nur 1 Jahr da ich hier im Kreis in einer recht warmen geschützten Ecke lebe. Im allgemeinen ist es so das, je größer die Libelle ist es auch umso länger dauert bis sie zum Imago wird. Quelljungfern z.B brauchen in ihren kalten nahrungsarmen Lebensräumen um die 5-6 Jahre

MfG Frank


----------



## grille (10. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten Abend

Hatte heute auch das Glück bei der Eiablage zusehen zu dürfen.Das Männchen schwirrte immer über ihr herum.Er kam kaum zum Rasten da es sehr stürmisch war und somit fiel ihm die Landung an den Spitzen der Blätter schwer.
LG grille


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Grille

Schönes Anax imperator Weibchen 

Allerdings ist das 2. Foto meines Erachtens kein Anax imperator Männchen, eher ein __ Plattbauch . Meine hinten etwas blau durchschimmern zu sehen ...

Hast vielleicht ein Foto mit einer anderen Perspektive


----------



## grille (11. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten Morgen!
Versuche noch ein ähnliches Bild hochzuladen.
Bin auch ganz unsicher,ob es nicht doch vielleicht eine Gem.Heidelibelle(Weibchen)ist?
Danke dir für deine Mühe bei der Bestimmung.
Für mich sind Libellen noch ein Neuland,aber faszinierend.

Im Vergleich __ Plattbauch

LG grille


----------



## Andreas A. (11. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Grille,
das erste Foto müsste ein __ Vierfleck sein, das zweite ein __ Plattbauch-Männchen. Die __ Gemeine Heidelibelle habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gesehen. Die __ fliegen meist später im Jahr. In der Ecke in der ich wohne so ab Juli.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## grille (11. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke Andreas, nun werde ich immer wankelmütiger,was diese Libelle anbelangt:?
LG grille


----------



## mitch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

die 2 waren gerade am Teich

*Hufeisen-Azurjungfer* (_Coenagrion puella_)


----------



## BettyBossi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Libellen gefallen mir auch sehr. Um den Teich herum schwirrt es bei Sonnenschein im Moment sehr


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ BettyBossi

was denn? kein Libellenrezept??? Jetzt bin ich aber enttäuscht ...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Werner,

tja wird heute wohl keiner ein Libellenrezept mehr haben. Würden wir noch im Carbon leben hätte man ja auch mal ne 70cm Meganeura auf den Grill werfen können

MfG Frank


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ist nicht die mit 70 cm, 
sondern eher die vorige:

Jungfernzeugung einmal anders! 

(Na fast: Genaugenommen war die Zeugung vorher; das ist die Eiablage.)


----------



## BettyBossi (22. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Werner

Ein Libellenrezept, doch, aber diesmal nix für die Pfanne sondern etwas schönes fürs Auge.
Die Vicher sind faszinierend und wenn man die Geduld hat kommt man ihnen auch nahe.

gruss aus der Schweiz
BB


----------



## pema (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

heute konnte ich mal Zeuge (und mit mir meine Kamera) der 'Geburt' einer Libelle werden.

Erstaunlich fand ich, was für ein langes Tier doch in so eine verhältnismäßig kurze und gedrungene Larve passt. 
Sie hat sich aber auch ganz schön abgemüht, um aus dem Teil rauszukommen
petra


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi

Diese __ Vierfleck?? habe ich heute mehrmals "erwischt"  Mit Tele (KB 420mm), Distanz ca. 1,5 m und aus freier Hand.
Rechts unvergrößert, links computermäßig bearbeitet


----------



## Conny (28. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

ich hatte heute einen sehr seltenen Besuch am Teich
 

Mit der 40D und dem 100-400 freihand mit den Gartenhandschuhen :evil länger hat er keine Zeit 
aber es war ein Erlebnis


----------



## Digicat (28. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

@ Peter: Herrlich ... so schön aufgefädelt  Schade das du kein längeres Zoom hast ... 

@ Petra: Alle Bilder sind sehr schön , aber die Nr. 3 hätte ich im Hochformat aufgenommen (Libelle wäre sicher ganz drauf) ... Nr. 4 - keinen so großen Abbildungsmaßstab (= Flügelspitzen auch noch aufs Bild nehmen) oder Radikal einen noch größeren Abbildungsmaßstab (= nur den Kopf oder den Torax), wenn nötig auch in Hochformat.
Bei Nr. 1 + 2 ein bisserl ein tieferer (in die Knie gehen) Aufnahmestandpunkt, nicht so von oben , eventuell auch im Hochformat ...

Prinzipiell aber immer in Blickrichtung mehr "Luft" lassen ...

@ Wolfgang: du meinst wohl verkehrt herum ... Links das Original (was aber leider sehr rauscht - Iso 800 ) und Rechts die Bearbeitung - die ich horizontal spiegeln würde ... kommt meiner Meinung nach besser ... der Ansitz führt dann das Auge geradewegs zum __ Vierfleck 

@ Conny: 
Klitzeklein  ... rechts neben den Kopf ist ein Sensorfleck ...
Sehr, sehr schönes Männchen 
Da zeigt sich wieder die Leistung des Fotografen und des 100-400 Teles ...

Vierfleckmännchen
   

Ich hoffe Ihr seid mir über die ehrliche Kritik nicht böse ... Ihr habt das Zeug für gute Fotos


----------



## Conny (28. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

und hier noch mal als Makro-Art. Das Blaue ist meine Gartenabfalltonne. Typisch Mann hatte der kein Verständnis für einen schönen HG und durchgehende Schärfe 
 

@Helmut für einen SF ist der zu groß  das war ein Schweißtropfen, 
schöner __ Vierfleck


----------



## danyvet (28. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Rechts die Bearbeitung - die ich horizontal spiegeln würde ... kommt meiner Meinung nach besser ... der Ansitz führt dann das Auge geradewegs zum __ Vierfleck



 echt? das will ich sehen  versteh ich nicht, wenn ich das Bild dazu nicht seh (und nein, ich kanns nicht imaginär im Kopf spiegeln, ich bin eine Frau  )
wär interessant, kann einer von euch beiden, Helmut oder Wolfgang, das Bild spiegeln? Biiiitteeee


----------



## jojo1975 (28. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Klasse Fotos vom Vierfleckmännchen. Auch das Foto der gebänderter Prachtlibelle vor der blauen Tonne (das musst du ja nicht verraten  ) ist toll. 

Hier ein paar Fotos von einem Prachtkerl den ich letzten Sonntag am Waldteich ablichten konnte. Leider war er etwas aktiv und liess mich nicht näher ran  ... die Fotos sind etwa 40% Auschnitte vom 200er Tele...

Gruss, Alex


----------



## Conny (29. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo

@Dany, so meinte es Helmut
 

@Wolfgang, wenn ich das gespiegelte Bild wieder löschen soll, bitte PN. Ich habe gesehen, dass Du Deine Bilder sehr klein einstellst, das geht auch auf Kosten der Qualität. Eine Kantenkänge von 900 Pixel und Dateigröße von ca. 200 kB sollte schon sein.
Auch haben fast alle BEA-Programme Entrauschungstools. Das lohnt sich


----------



## danyvet (29. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke, Conny, genauso habe ich es mir auch vorgestellt....und ich versteh noch immer nicht, obwohl ich jetzt zum Vergleich beide Bilder sehe, warum das besser ist 
Zitat Helmut: "der Ansitz führt dann das Auge geradewegs zum __ Vierfleck"  warum?


----------



## nik (29. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss mal ein bisschen OT fragen ...

was war denn das für eine Libelle?


pema schrieb:


> Bitte Pfeil für die Bilder klicken



Hintergrund: Ich habe eine solche oder ähnliche im Teich ertrunken gefunden, allerdings gibt es noch reichlich der in Petras erstem Bild gezeigten Larven.
An __ Großlibellen hatte ich letztes Jahr eigentlich nur gemeine __ Heidelibellen und blaugrüne Mosaikjungfern gesehen. Für eine Heidelibelle hatte sie zu wenig rot, sie war eher lichtbraun mit grün am Thorax, Kopf und für eine __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer war sie zu klein. Oder wachsen die noch und verändern sich in der Farbe?

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## nik (29. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Noch mal,  jetzt habe ich im eigenen Beitrag die __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer highlited gesehen und gelesen - könnte eine sein. Allerdings wäre die Larve vom letzten Jahr, denn länger steht das Teichlein noch gar nicht. Muss mich mal zum Lebenszyklus der Tiere schlau machen, denn die adulten Tiere hatten immer an frischer Erde am Teich Eier abgelegt. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## pema (29. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Nik,
ich schwanke noch zwischen Großer Heidelibelle und Gemeiner Heidelibelle. 
Letzere brauchen nur ein Jahr zur Entwicklung und älter ist mein Teich ja auch noch nicht
petra


----------



## pema (29. Juni 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,
 - eigentlich sollte an dieser Stelle ein Zitat von dir stehen und zwar das mit "in die Knie gehen"...aber ich bin nicht in der Lage, die Zitierfunktion zu verstehen - 
Ich bin immer dankbar für Kritik. In dem Fall habe ich aber schon auf dem Bauch gelegen, um das Foto wenigstens so hinzubekommen. 
Das ganze spielte sich unterhalb meines kleinen Steges ab, die Alternative wäre gewesen, in den Teich zu steigen - o.k., an dem Tag war es ja warm...bestimmt beim nächsten mal
petra


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Petra,

Du suchst Dir den Beitrag, den Du zitieren willst und klickst auf den Button "zitieren" unten rechts.
Es geht ein Antwortfenster auf und dieser Beitrag ist eingerahmt von den sog. Quote-Tags bereits eingetragen. 
Jetzt kannst Du den Beitrag auf das gewünschte Zitat kürzen. 
Aber achte darauf, dass die die Tags - das sind die eckigen Klammern samt Inhalt am Anfang und Ende des Zitats - nicht gelöscht werden. 
Deinen Kommentar schreibst Du natürlich vor oder hinter das Zitat. 
Mit dem Button "Vorschau" das ganze lieber noch mal kontrollieren.


----------



## pema (1. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Petra,
> 
> Du suchst Dir den Beitrag, den Du zitieren willst und klickst auf den Button "zitieren" unten rechts.
> Es geht ein Antwortfenster auf und dieser Beitrag ist eingerahmt von den sog. Quote-Tags bereits eingetragen.
> Jetzt kannst Du den Beitrag auf das gewünschte Zitat kürzen.



Meinst du so?
petra
Super, danke Christine


----------



## Digicat (1. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Petra



> Das ganze spielte sich unterhalb meines kleinen Steges ab



Oha ... das wußte ich nicht ... brauchst net in den Teich zu steigen ... außer du willst dich unbedingt abkühlen 

Ich würde mit der Cam net in den Teich steigen ... ausgerutscht ist man schnell 

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja ein besserer Schlupf-Standort und dann so tief wie möglich ...


----------



## pyro (3. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich hab heute mal eine grosse Libelle im Vorbeiflug geknipst. Leider konnte ich mangels guter Fotoausrüstung nicht näher ran. Das Tier war aber ganz schön gross und hat auch Eier in den Teich gelegt.


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Jürgen

Dürfte eine "__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna cyanea)" sein ...

Schön erwischt 

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## danyvet (3. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Helmut, ich glaub, ich widerspreche dir hier. Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine __ Königslibelle. blau-braunes Abdomen, grüner Thorax....


----------



## Digicat (3. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Dany

Ja, du hast recht ... 

Ich brauch eine neue Brille


----------



## Bulldog (3. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*


----------



## Limnos (3. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi

Gestern ließ mich eine Kleinlibelle ziemlich nah an sich ran, wahrscheinlich wegen des Windes hatte sie kein Interesse ihren Platz zu verlassen. Das machte aber auch das Focussieren schwierig. Außer, dass es ein Weibchen ist, weiß ich nicht, um welche Art es sich handelt. Zur Zeit sind aber bei mir Männchen der __ Pechlibelle unterwegs.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## witch127 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Coole Bilder! Sieht aus, als ob sie dich richtig anschaut!!! 

Bei mir hatte sich heute mal wieder ein "Hubschrauber" ins Haus verirrt.... eine grüne Mosaikjungfer.

Leider werden die von unseren Katzen immer gern gejagd. Ich hoffe, diese suchte das Weite...


----------



## pyro (4. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Schönen Sonntag




Danke Helmut... bin gerade von der Arbeit heimgekommen. Hatte ein Feuerwerk und stand ca. 6 Stunden im Regen.

Auch eine Art und Weise seinen Sonntag zu verbringen...


----------



## Conny (4. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



witch127 schrieb:


> Leider werden die von unseren Katzen immer gern gejagd. Ich hoffe, diese suchte das Weite...



Hallo,

man kann Libellen auch aktiv wieder ins Freie helfen.
__ Kleinlibellen hält man einfach den Finger oder alternativ einen Halm oder ähliches hin.
Bei __ Großlibellen lassen wir nur noch eine Lichtquelle nämlich die Tür in die Freiheit auf.


----------



## Limnos (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Frisch geschlüpfte Libelle

Heute war fotografisch mein Glückstag. Nicht nur, dass ich eine kürzlich geschlüpfte Libelle fand, die wohl oder übel das Blitzlichtgewitter über sich ergehen lassen musste, einige Aufnahmen waren auch genau dort scharf, wo sie es sein sollten. Gleichzeitig zeigen sie auch, was mit einer Bridgekamera und einer simplen Nahlinse (10 Dioptrien) und Zoomstellung in 420 mm KB möglich ist. Natürlich ist nur das zweite Bild größenmäßig unbearbeitet, aber dass bei so starker Vergrößerung durch den PC immer noch Schärfe vorhanden ist, zeigt, dass solche Bilder kein Privileg teurer Equipments mit DSLR sind. Sie sind aus freier Hand mit Vorwahl Blende 11, kameraeigenem Blitz und zwei Stufen schnellerer Belichtung (-2)gemacht


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

die Bilder sind echt klasse gworden. #4 ist besonders  gut


----------



## witch127 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



Conny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> man kann Libellen auch aktiv wieder ins Freie helfen.
> __ Kleinlibellen hält man einfach den Finger oder alternativ einen Halm oder ähliches hin.
> Bei __ Großlibellen lassen wir nur noch eine Lichtquelle nämlich die Tür in die Freiheit auf.



Die Katzen jagen leider die Libellen draußen, die eben um den Teich herumschwirren....

Die, die sich nach drinnen verirrt haben, bekomm ich schon raus, das ist nicht das Problem...


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

Wie schaut es eigentlich bei Euch am Teich mit der Libellenvielfalt aus ...

Bei mir ist momentan nix los ... sehe den Teich zwar nur zeitig am Morgen und dann ab ca. 17:00 ... aber Libellen ... nö, Fehlanzeige ...

Obwohl sonnig, aber leider sehr windig ... ist das die Ursache


----------



## danyvet (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei mir tummeln sich: Azurjungfern, Adonislibellen, noch immer ein, zwei Vierflecke, ab und zu am Abend eine __ Königslibelle. Und die ersten __ Heidelibellen hab ich auch schon gehabt in den letzten Tagen. Die Vielfalt ist also wie immer, bloß die Zahl der Individuen hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## paper (8. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Azurjungfern schwirren immer wieder über dem Wasser, aber bei 8 Frogi´s sind sie sehr achtsam!

Gestern hab ich eine nach dem Schlüpfen abgelichtet.


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Melitta


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

z.Zt. sehe ich auch kaum Libellen am Teich
Dafür beobachte ich seit gestern eine Invasion von Großlibellenlarven. Keine Ahnung, wo sie sich bisher versteckt hielten. Das Exemplar auf den Fotos war 4 cm lang und gehörte nicht zu den größten, die ich heute gesehen habe.
Ich glaube, ich wage mich nun nicht mehr, die Fadenalgen mit bloßen Händen auf Tiere zu durchsuchen:shock

petra


----------



## danyvet (9. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Wow, das mittlere Foto ist megagenial!!!


----------



## pema (9. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke.

petra


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Petra

Starke Serie ... 

Auch mir gefällt das mittlere am besten ...

Schade das bei 1 + 3 der Libellenlarve etwas am Heck fehlt


----------



## pema (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,

du hast ja recht, aber ich bin immer so von dem zu fotografierenden Objekt fasziniert, dass mir so etwas erst im Nachhinein auffällt.
petra


----------



## danyvet (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

 geht mir genauso, Petra


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten morgen

Gestern geschlüpft und zum trocknen abhängen ...

 

Leider konnte ich sie nicht ganz ablichten .. da hätte ich mehr nach links müssen und da war der Teich ...
Hier die Situation
 

Wünsche einen guten Wochenanfang


----------



## Garfield (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

Habe eben einen Besucher geknipst, den ich nicht zuordnen kann.
Kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen ?


----------



## danyvet (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich denke, das ist eine weibliche __ Pechlibelle (große oder kleine? hmm..., eher kleine von der Farbe her), erkennbar am schwarzweißen Pterostigma (Flügelmal). Oder gibts noch andere Arten, die das haben??


----------



## Piddel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

gestern morgen bei mir am Teich geknipst.

...was da los ist ?


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Peter

__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer 

Schön festgehalten ...


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Guten morgen

Vom 11.07.11

__ Gemeine Heidelibelle (Sympetrum vulgatum)
     

und ein 100% Ausschnitt


----------



## Piddel (13. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Schön festgehalten ...



Moin Helmut,

und das mit meiner gurkenkamera...... :?....Was passiert da gerade ?

Viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## Digicat (13. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Die im Teich lebende Larve, kraxelt, nachdem sie auf Luftatmung umgestellt hat, auf einem Halm hoch ... dort schlüpft dann die Libelle aus der zu eng gewordenen Haut (Exuvie) heraus und hängt sich zum aushärten auf ... nach ein paar Stunden fliegt sie davon ...

Ich habe gestern auch wieder eine Exuvie gefunden, vermutlich von einer gemeinen Heidelibelle ...


----------



## Dachfrosch (16. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ich hab heute eine große Libelle gefunden, die am Boden im Kreis gelaufen  und dann gestorben ist - sie sah aber komplett entwickelt aus


----------



## witch127 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Echt schade, Suni.... 

Hatte vorgestern auch einen Schlupf... Sie hing bis gestern an der Hülle dran, aber heute bei dem schönen Wetter war sie wohl trocken genug und ist weggeflogen.


----------



## sanatee (25. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

das ist echt faszinierend.
Hoffendlich kann ich sowas auch mal in meinem Garten beobachten.

Gibt es da irgendwas, was ich zu beachten habe, damit ich auch mal Libellen haben werde?


----------



## witch127 (25. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Wüsste nicht. Wasser zieht sie magisch an und wenn sie Stengel oder Blätter finden, auf denen sie sich paaren können, wird es auch irgendwann Nachwuchs geben. Aber genau hinsehen muss man trotzdem.... ich hab sie fast übersehen.


----------



## Schwatze (26. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



sanatee schrieb:


> das ist echt faszinierend.
> Hoffendlich kann ich sowas auch mal in meinem Garten beobachten.
> 
> Gibt es da irgendwas, was ich zu beachten habe, damit ich auch mal Libellen haben werde?



nein !!!!!

die werden sich irgendwann von allein eingesellen, lass Dich überraschen und beobachte.
Das ist eben das schöne an einem Teich, das man ständig etwas Neues entdeckt und erlebt.

Gruß Lutz


----------



## teichfolie (26. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Teichfreunde
> 
> Wie ihr wißt bin ich ja erst ganz am Anfang meines Teichbau`s.
> 
> ...



Hallo

sehr gute Bilder von den Libellen,
auch Reinhard in Beitrag 3
auch Frank in Beitrag 64
oder Garfield, Jeannot
und Wild in Beitrag 82
und viele andere schöne Bilder.

Die heutigen Digitalkameras (gehe ich mal von aus) sind wirklich klasse

gruß
jan


----------



## mirsadgu (26. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Echt toll, ich freue mich für dich. Hoffentlich kann ich mich auch so erfreuen, wenn wir im Herbst anfangen zu graben. Ich weiss, dann sind nicht so viele Neukämmlinge, wie im Sommer, aber ich lass mich überraschen was auf uns zukommt.


----------



## pema (29. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

die einen Libellen werden geboren, die anderen sterben...und der __ Wasserläufer hat sein Abendbrot.
petra

Als er meinen Schatten sah, ist der Wasserläufer ganz schnell mit seiner Beute weggeschwommen...oder besser: gelaufen


----------



## witch127 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

... das ist die Natur...


----------



## Garfield (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

Dieses schöne Tier hat sich auf meinem Weg am Teich genau vor meiner Linse niedergelassen.
Trotz vielem rumsuchen habe ich nichts wirklich passendes gefunden.
Da ich Männchen vom Südlichen Blaupfeil habe, dachte ich erst an ein solches Weibchen, aber die dicken schwarzen Streifen stören mich doch.
Vielleicht kann jemand helfen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Seit dem Wochenende haben wir eine sehr seltene Libelle in unserem Garten:

eine "*Grosse Steinlibelle*" (Libella lapis major)


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ Garfield:

Deutliche schwarze Streifen hat das Weibchen vom: " _Grossen Blaupfeil (Orthetrum cancellatum)_ " Unserer Meinung nach hast Du diese Libelle fotografiert.


----------



## Garfield (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

Danke, ja, das kommt hin.
Aber dann...vielleicht ist mein Blaupfeil ja gar kein südlicher, sondern ein grosser.
Von den Bildern her schien er mir eher ein südlicher zu sein.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

nö    das dürfte ein "Südlicher Blaupfeil" sein, denn die Brust ist blau. Beim "Grossen Blaupfeil" wäre die Brust braun.

Das beide Arten an einem Platz vorkommen, ist nicht unbedingt etwas Besonderes. Bei uns gibt es auch den "Grossen" und den "Blauen" - nur leider nicht in diesem Jahr. 2011 ist nicht unbedingt ein Libellenjahr hier bei uns.


----------



## Garfield (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,
so dachte ich mir das auch mit dem südl. Blaupfeil.
Schön, wieder eine Art mehr


> 2011 ist nicht unbedingt ein Libellenjahr hier bei uns.


Bei mir schon


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,
so langsam geht es ja mit dem Sommer zu Ende, und auch mit den Libellen... . Das waren übrigens viele schöne Fotos, und interessante Motive ... .
Da kann ich kaum mithalten, bei mir waren sie weniger fotogen, oder meine Geduld war zu kurz . Dennoch konnte ich einer mal in die Augen schauen:
  .


----------



## Conny (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

dieses Jahr mussten wir lange auf die __ Heidelibellen warten, aber dafür bleiben sie auch lange


----------



## danyvet (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

ist wohl ein männlicher Heidelibell 
der hat ja einen Baaaart!!!


----------



## Digicat (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

Beim Frosch fotografieren ist mir diese __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer vor die Linse geflattert ...
Leider war das ihre letzte Eiablage ... Sie war auch schon sehr ramponiert ...
Hat mich auch sehr nahe an sich heran gelassen ... sehr untypisch für eine gesunde Libelle ...

     

Um ca. 20:00 konnte ich beobachten wie eine Wespe sich an der sich noch bewegenden Libelle zu schaffen machte ... 
Ich denke morgen werde ich nimmer viel von Ihr finden ... ist halt Natur


----------



## sanatee (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

ich habe heute auch meine erste Libelle hier gesehen 
Sie war braun und weiß.

Leider hat sich ne kurze Zeit später ne Katze die Libelle geschnappt. *heul*
Das finde ich echt sch*****


----------



## Limnos (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Dies sind die ersten Versuche mit meiner neuen Kamera mit optischem 30er Zoom aus freier Hand zu fotografieren.


----------



## Pammler (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Erst dachte ich, die frißt ein Insekt. Dann merkte ich, sie ist "geschlüft", sowie 6 andere an diesem Morgen. FASZINIEREND!! Auch für die Kinder!


----------



## RainerSchm (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi

zunächst mal Rolf, Conny und Hartmut großes  für eure aktuellen Bilder. 

Heute ist es mir mal wieder gelungen eine Mosaikjungfer im Flug über unseren Klärteich (Filtergraben) zu fotografieren. Zwar immer noch nicht so schön knackig scharf wie ich das gerne hätte, aber ich taste mich langsam heran 

  

 



Liebe Grüße

Rainer


----------



## wkremer (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Bei dem schönen Wetter heut waren die Libellen wieder unterwegs,
leider hatte ich nur meine kleine Lumix dabei


P.S. Super Bilder die hier gepostet werden, muss mich auch mal auf die Lauer legen.


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

@ Wolfgang: Gratulation zur neuen Cam  ... Welche is es denn ?

Konnte in Loipersdorf (SPA Research) am Teich auch welche ablichten ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Moin zusammen,
gestern war hier auch Libellentag.
Dieses Exemplar hatte einen ganz "feinen Faden mit diesem vll. 2 mm großen Kügelchen" am Körperende hängen. 
Handelt es sich dabei um ein "Libellen-Ei"?


----------



## Limnos (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut

Ich bin, obwohl mir auch eine DSLR zur Verfügung steht, überzeugter Bridgekamera-Anhänger. Diesmal ist es eine Fuji Finepix HS20. Ich bin Panasonic untreu geworden, weil die neuen Modelle den Zoom nur elektrisch bedienen und das Objektiv kein Filtergewinde hat. Natürlich hat auch die Neue ihre Schattenseite. Das Display ist nicht so variabel klappbar und der Sucher ist armselig. Aber der Autofocus ist gut. Es gelang mir die Libelle scharf zu bekommen, obwohl sie und ihr Grashalm gegenüber dem dominierenden Hintergrund nur schwer anzuvisieren waren. Nahlinsen brauche ich praktisch nicht mehr, da das Zoom, die Makro- und die Supermakroeinstellung kaum Wünsche offen lassen. Leider habe ich bei vollem Zoom nur noch Blende 8 als höchste. Es scheint wohl optische Zwänge zu geben, die bei starker Telewirkung kleinere Blendenöffnungen verbieten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Wolfgang


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Auch ein schönes Exemplar


----------



## Digicat (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

@ Wolfgang:  Ich kenne einige aus dem Makroforum die ebenfalls mit Bridge`s unterwegs sind ... Die machen auch ohne DSLR hervorragende Bilder, so wie auch Du 

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach eine sehr guter Bild-Stabi ... dann geht es auch mit der "langen" Brennweite ...

@ Eva-Maria: Weiß net ob dies ein Ei ist ... kommt mir ein bisserl groß vor 

L9 ist ein schönes Exemplar und hast hervorragend im Flug abgelichtet 
Im übrigen es ist eine "__ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer" ....


----------



## pema (24. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern mal wieder eines meiner großen grünen Mädchen bei der Eiablage beobachten können. 

Ein Männchen der Blaugrünen Mosaikjungfer hat meinen Teich zwar auch als Revier auserkoren...nur leider ist der Kerl so nervös, dass alle Versuche ihn zu fotografieren vergeblich waren

petra


----------



## rabe62 (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hier gibts ja auch Fotofanten 
Dann will ich auch mal ein paar Bildchen zeigen.
Ich war Stolz wie Oskar als der neue Teich im Frühling bei den Libellen so gut ankam.


Kleine Libelle auf kleinem __ Rohrkolben.
__ Vierfleck auf Ast
Neugierig


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

@ Petra: die Männer setzen sich nicht ... die kannst nur im Flug erwischen 

@ Ralf: Herzlich Willkommen unter den Fotografen ...

Dein erstes Bild zeigt eine "Kleine Pechlibelle"

Das letzte, dritte Bild, eine "Frühe Adonislibelle"

Das ich auch etwas zum Thread beitrage ...
Ich sehe Dich


----------



## danyvet (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

 super  Schnappschuss, Helmut!! 
 genial!!


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (27. Aug. 2011)

Ein erster Versuch ...


LG Ramu
[ sent by iPhone ]


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Ramu

Für einen ersten Versuch schaut es sehr gut aus 

Bleib am Ball ... da geht heuer noch was :beten


----------



## rabe62 (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

@helmut:  Merci für die Einordnung. Die waren mir schon bewusst. War aber zu faul zum tippen 

Um-die-ecke-gucken scheint "in" zu sein bei den Libellen


----------



## Digicat (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus nochmal

Ramu hat mich erinnert 

Habe es ja am 11.08.2011 wieder einmal probiert Flugbilder zu machen ...

Das Original
 
Die Libelle ist viel zu mittig, dem AF geschuldet (ist ja nur der Zentrale Kreuzsensor aktiviert)
und rauschen tuts auch wie hulle
Exif:
Canon 1D MkII
Canon 100-400er @ 275mm
Zeit: 1/400
Blende: 5.6
ISO: 100
AF: on
Stativ: nein, freihand (stehend)

Die Final-Version
 
Mit FixFoto: 
16/9 Beschnitt
Kontrast erhöht
entrauscht mit Neat Image (Plugin)
geschärft


----------



## danyvet (27. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ramu: ich schließ mich Helmut an. Manch einer braucht hunderte Versuche, um SO ein Libelle-im-Flug-Bild hinzukriegen!!


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Danke für die Blumen 
Ich werde dran bleiben (wenn es die Zeit und das Wetter erlauben ...).


----------



## Limnos (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Wer kennt diese Libelle? Für __ Kleinlibellen hat sie eine untypische Flügelstellung, und zwar nicht nur für einen Moment, sondern bis sie nach ca 10-15 Sekunden wegflog.


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Conny (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Wolfgang,

das könnte eine Weidenjungfer sein.
Aber die sehen immer so aus


----------



## danyvet (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Glaub auch, dass es eine Weidenjungfer ist. Die gibt es zur Zeit gehäuft bei mir 
Markant ist das hellbraune Flügelmal


----------



## pema (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Mist,
da habe ich heute was Schönes verpasst. Aber die leere Larve sieht auch gut aus.

petra


----------



## rabe62 (1. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ein schönes Monster


----------



## rabe62 (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Von euch wieder auf den Geschmack gebracht habe ich heute mal die Knipse mit an den teich genommen. Und manchmal hat man auch Glück.  Die beiden hatten einen kleinen Fight.

Edith sagt: Mit dem richtigen Bild wäre es besser. Also neu hochgeladen


----------



## mitch (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

Flugbilder wollte ich auch mal wieder machen, gestern war die Gelegenheit günstig, aber leicht war es nicht


----------



## lissbeth66 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Da schau ich mal wieder mit der Billig Digi Cam vorbei .. Paar Tips von Digi Cat beherzigt ...das ist dabei raus gekommen


----------



## danyvet (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

boah, Ralf  tolles Bild


----------



## rabe62 (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



lissbeth66 schrieb:


> Da schau ich mal wieder mit der Billig Digi Cam vorbei .. Paar Tips von Digi Cat beherzigt ...das ist dabei raus gekommen


Teures Equipment macht keine besseren Bilder. Erleichert es aber manchmal.



danyvet schrieb:


> boah, Ralf  tolles Bild


Danke für die Blumen 



mitch schrieb:


> aber leicht war es nicht


Wem Sagst Du das 
Jetzt noch ein anderer Hintergrund, und schon wären's richtig schicke Bilder.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



rabe62 schrieb:


> Von euch wieder auf den Geschmack gebracht habe ich heute mal die Knipse mit an den teich genommen. Und manchmal hat man auch Glück.  Die beiden hatten einen kleinen Fight.
> 
> Edith sagt: Mit dem richtigen Bild wäre es besser. Also neu hochgeladen




Hammer-Bild! :shock


----------



## Limnos (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi

Toll, diese Flugbilder! Aber wie ich meine Reaktionsträgheit einschätze, kann ich da nur auf Zufallsteffer hoffen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Digicat (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

"Große __ Heidelibellen"
   

Schönen Tag


----------



## rabe62 (5. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Helmut,

#1 Ist sehr schick geworden. Chapeau!

Wolfgang: Wenn man bei 1 von 300 Bildern von "nicht zufall" reden will  Bei solchen Sessions habe ich aber auch schon des öfteren 0 von 500 gehabt. 
Es geht eigentlich einfach nur um Geduld und Gefühl für das Verhalten der Tiere. 
z.B. die __ große Heidelibelle fliegt zwar optisch hektischer, steht aber gerne auch mal 1-2 Sekunden auf der Stelle. Dadurch wird es aber nur ein ganz klein wenig einfacher. Die blau-grüne Mosaikjungfer fliegt zwar ruhiger bleibt aber m.w. so gut wie gar nicht stehen.


----------



## nik (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo zusammen,

mit meiner Bridge sitze ich am Teichlein, die __ blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer, bekannt neugierig, fliegt mir sogar zwischen den beidhändig die Cam haltenden Armen durch, aber was zeigbares kam dabei noch nicht rum. Die kann zwar 10 Bilder/2sec aber in der Regel kriege ich sie nicht ausreichend fokussiert. Im Grunde nur Ausschuss. Muss ich mich doch mal mehr mit beschäftigen. 
Dafür haben wir dieses Jahr erstmalig interessante Gäste in unseren drei einigermaßen beieinander stehenden, relativ jungen Fliedern. Die Rinde erst abnagend, finden __ Hornissen da irgendwas lecker. Interessante, ruhige, um nicht zu sagen scheue Gäste, die auch den Teich für sich entdeckt haben. Da sind meist so 10-20 Tiere zugegen. Nach einer Risiko-Lebensversicherung ist mir trotzdem überhaupt nicht. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Nik


----------



## Digicat (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus

Zu den Hornissen gehts hier lang


----------



## pema (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ach,
ihr beruhigt mich...was die Flugbilder angeht
Mein blaugrünes Mosaikjungfernmännchen spreche ich ja schon mit Vornamen an, aber auch nur ein einziges vernünftiges Foto ist mir bisher noch nicht geglückt. 
Der Kerl will mich verar...en, steht 1-2Sec. direkt vor meinem Gesicht (bzw. der Kamera am Gesicht) ...auf dem Foto sieht man dann entweder gar nichts, oder ein unscharfes blaugrünes Etwas vor Pflanzenhintergrund. Ich habe das jetzt schon tagelang versucht und entwickele langsam doch einige negative Gefühle dieser Libelle gegenüber. 
Wenn ich allerdings hier lese, dass 300 oder 500 Versuche nötig sein können - naja, dann habe ich bestimmt noch mind. 300 Versuche gut

petra


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo Petra,

Deine Schilderung kommt mir nur allzu bekannt vor. Kann ich sozusagen ohne Änderung unterschreiben 

Autofocus kann man ohnehin vergessen. Am besten auf eine Entfernung scharf stellen, dann warten und hoffen, dass das Objekt der Begierde annähernd dort verharrt. Die Flugbahnen sind ja öfters auch die gleichen, so dass man etwas vorausschauen kann. Und dann fehlt nur noch eine ordentliche Portion Glück.

Also alles ganz simpel


----------



## rabe62 (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Autofocus kann man ohnehin vergessen.


Na Ja. 
Nicht immer, bei ner grossen Dslr und lichtstarken Scherben geht das schon 
Aber selbst da __ fliegen die Dinger immer anders als man denkt


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Theoretisch schon, aber in der Praxis bin zumindest ich bisher gescheitert (trotz lichtstarkem Objektiv)


----------



## Garfield (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi,

kann das mit den Flugbildern nur bestätigen, habe auch noch keins hingekriegt.

Bei der hier denke ich ,es könnte eine Heidelibelle, vielleicht ein blutrote, sein.
Kann mir da jemand was genaueres sagen ?


----------



## Digicat (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Servus Jeannot

Ich denke das es eine "Große Heidelibelle" (Sympetrum striolatum) und nicht eine "Blutrote Heidelibelle" (Sympetrum sanguineum) ist ...

Hier das gleiche Exemplar wie du es abgelichtet hast
 
Leider läuft das Heck aus der Schärfeebene (SE) ...

Exif:
Canon 5d
AV-Mode
Single Shot
Zentrales AF-Feld

Canon 100-400er + 1,4 II Extender @ 560mm
IS on
AF off

Verschlußzeit: 1/160
Blende: F13
Iso: 100

Stativ: nein, Ellenbogen auf Knie abgestützt


----------



## Garfield (7. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hi Helmut,

du dürftest wohl Recht haben. 
Wenn ich die anderen Fotos so ansehe, ist doch vor allem bei den Beinen der Unterschied zur blutroten ersichtlich, da deren Beine doch sehr schwarz sind.


----------



## mitch (13. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

_*Aeshna cyanea* / ___ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

__ Gemeine Heidelibelle(-n)
gab's heute im Doppelpack-Tandem


----------



## rabe62 (20. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Immer dieser Voyerismus im Garten


----------



## elkop (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

hallo,
ich habe auch meine mosaikjungfer mit der kamera erwischt. an einem schönen tag flog sie wie verrückt herum, um offenbar einen eiablageplatz zu finden. dabei flog sie zwischen den pflanzen herum und produzierte dabei ein lautes "schrrrrrrrt schrrrrrrrt". das beste foto von einigen ist hier:


----------



## uwe jur. (24. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Wollte auch mal ein Libellen Bild zeigen. Das hab ich vor kurzen an meinem Teich gesehen!


----------



## Stadtkind (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Ihr habt sehr schöne Bilder 

Ich "übe" noch mit meiner Cam.

Libellen im freien Flug ......ne, schaff ich leider auch nicht. Ausschuss ohne Ende.
( Aber wahrscheinlich auch zu wenig Ahnung von der Fotografie und nicht die richtige
Ausrüstung - kann ja noch werden  )

Nun denn, meinen heutigen Schnappschuß möchte ich Euch trotzdem gerne zeigen.

Schönen Abend


----------



## Stadtkind (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Dies ist auch ein derzeitiger Dauergast und wir sind schon ziemlich gute
Kumpel.

P.S. Ich finde Libellen sind einfach faszinierende Geschöpfe.


----------



## elkop (25. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

da hab ich sie im flug erwischt. bissl unscharf, die dame, aber naja


----------



## mitch (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

hier sind noch ein paar Flugbilder

     

wenn die mal beim __ Fliegen ned immer so hektisch wäre


----------



## Garfield (26. Sep. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

HI,

ich habe mich gestern auch mal im Flugbilder machen probiert:

Hoffe, sie gefallen euch, auch wenn sie nicht immer sehr scharf geworden sind, ist halt extem schwer, bei fliegenden Libellen die Schärfe hinzukriegen.


----------



## rabe62 (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*



mitch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn die mal beim __ Fliegen ned immer so hektisch wäre



Probiers mal mit ner Prise Lachgas. Soll doch gut sedieren. vllt. fliegen dann auch die Libellen langsamer 



Garfield schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> Hoffe, sie gefallen euch,



#2 ja


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Schau' mir ins Auge, Großer!


----------



## rabe62 (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*


----------



## pema (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo,

bei mit genießen die Libellen die (vielleicht) letzten Sonnenstunden des Jahres.

petra


----------



## Stadtkind (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

@Petra

schöne Bilder.

Bei mir ist chillen und lesen angesagt


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (4. Okt. 2011)

*Gestern Nachmittag im Garten ...*

Wieder eine, die nicht ruhig sitzen konnte


----------



## pema (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW:  Libellen*

@ r@mu,

Angeber!

@ petra,

lesen bildet

petra


----------



## Annett (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Libellen*

Hallo.

Ich habe aus Carmens und den folgenden Postings ein extra Thema gemacht. Da gehts weiter zum Diskutieren:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34501


----------

